# Fernando Paz: «El objetivo del globalismo es convertir el mundo en una gran China»



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

Fernando Paz: «El objetivo del globalismo es convertir el mundo en una gran China»


El historiador Fernando Paz es uno de esos hombres cada vez más inhabituales que reúnen en sí la inteligencia necesaria para hallar verdades que a otros se nos escapan y el coraje para defenderlas dondequiera, también en territorio comanche.




www.laiberia.es






l historiador Fernando Paz es uno de esos hombres cada vez más inhabituales que reúnen en sí la inteligencia necesaria para hallar verdades que a otros se nos escapan y el coraje para defenderlas dondequiera, también en territorio comanche. Eso le ha granjeado muchos detractores, cierto, pero sobre todo un nutrido número de seguidores que ven ávidamente sus programas de televisión y devoran sus libros. Paz me recibe en los estudios de 7NN para hablar de su nuevo libro (_¡Despierta! Cómo las élites están controlando el mundo) _y yo, entrevistador, no puedo más que agradecer la —atípica— franqueza de sus respuestas.

*¿Por qué decide usted, historiador, escribir un libro tan apegado a la actualidad como éste?*

Para arrojar luz sobre lo que está pasando, darle una explicación, encontrarles un vínculo a todos esos fenómenos aparentemente inconexos que se están dando. Por decirlo más claramente: para darle un sentido a lo que está ocurriendo.

*¿Qué es lo que está ocurriendo y cuál es su sentido?*

Hay un plan diseñado para controlar a la gente, a la humanidad.

*¿Quién lo ha diseñado?*

Los globalistas. Y, si la pregunta es quiénes son los globalistas, lo primero que deberíamos puntualizar es que no constituyen un frente unido, homogéneo, que conspira y que tiene clarísimo lo que desea hacer. Más que eso, mucho más que eso, es una confluencia de intenciones. Hallamos una miríada de grupos con intereses distintos pero complementarios. Un globalista como Gates y otro como Soros pueden disentir en su valoración de la China actual —la del primero es positiva y la del segundo, negativa—, pero coinciden en asuntos más importantes.

*¿Por ejemplo?*

Todos los globalistas pretenden acabar con dos cosas: la libertad y la identidad del hombre concreto. Cómo acabar con la libertad lo estamos viendo. Con confinamientos, pasaportes COVID, vacunaciones obligatorias…

*¿Y con la identidad?*

La idea es que la gente pierda sus lazos orgánicos, su identidad, aquellas instituciones que nos permiten interpretar el mundo. Se trata de que perdamos el sentido de la familia, el sentido de la patria, el sentido de la cultura.

*Que no haya nada entre el individuo y el poder, entiendo.*

Eso es. Que no haya ninguna instancia de mediación y que las personas no puedan agruparse de una forma más o menos espontánea. Quieren individuos aislados y desarraigados.

*¿Para qué? Para qué esa abolición de la libertad y de la identidad, digo.*

El propósito, primero, es convertir el mundo en una aldea global, sin barreras, sin límites, sin peculiaridades, homogéneo todo él. También lo es reducir la población mundial. Las élites globalistas, organizadas en torno a instituciones como el Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores _(Council on Foreign Relations_), el Foro de Davos y el Club Bilderberg, quieren que seamos menos. Bill Gates, por ejemplo, lleva muchísimo tiempo alabando la política china de hijo único obligatorio alegando que así se reducen las emisiones de CO2.

*Se entiende cuáles son sus propósitos —neomalthusianos—, pero no se entiende cuáles son sus motivaciones. ¿Las élites económicas impulsan estos cambios porque eso les va a permitir ganar más dinero?*

No lo creo. No necesitan más dinero. ¿Para qué van a desearlo? La idea de que el dinero mueve el mundo es pequeño-burguesa, una idea de los que pelean por tener dinero porque no lo tienen y porque tenerlo les dará seguridad.

*Entonces, ¿cuál es la motivación?*

El poder, primero. El poder es, en gran medida, lo que mueve el mundo. Si desean más dinero, es porque eso se traduce en más poder, en más capacidad de influencia.

*¿Sólo poder?*

No, no sólo. No podemos llegar a ser tan cínicos. El poder no es lo único. También está la ideología. Los globalistas tienen una visión del mundo. Una visión perversa y falsa, pero una visión al fin y al cabo. Lo hemos dicho antes: ellos tienen una interpretación neomalthusiana del mundo que se concreta, que se encarna, en ese proyecto político que conocemos como globalismo: control y disminución de la población global, eliminación de las barreras, destrucción de los lazos orgánicos y de la libertad.

*¿Se trataría, por tanto, de imponer un mundo así?*

Exacto. Y están dispuestos a sacrificar a quien haga falta para hacer triunfar su ideología, lo cual tampoco es nuevo en la historia del mundo. Ha habido un sinfín de regímenes dispuestos a imperar a través de los mecanismos que fueren necesarios. Y no sólo por una voluntad poder, de simple y vacío poder, sino fundamentalmente por el afán de imponer una interpretación del mundo. Los gobiernos comunistas han llegado a destruir a su propio pueblo para hacerlo. Véase el caso de la Unión Soviética, que arrasó la base campesina para que lo industrial prevaleciera.

*Pero esa interpretación del mundo, o la vida que desean para los demás, no la desean para sí. En el libro compara a los globalistas con los traficantes de drogas.*

Claro. Nos destinan a un tipo de vida que no es el suyo y que nunca va a serlo.

*O sea, ninguno de ellos se va a privar de comer carne o de viajar en avión.*

Al contrario. Las dos personas que más contaminan en el mundo, según mediciones fiables, son Al Gore y Bill Gates y, sin embargo, ambos predican el fin de los viajes en avión por lo muchísimo que contaminan. De hecho, en Francia ya se han prohibido los vuelos que puedan sustituirse por viajes de ferrocarril de menos de dos horas y media. Ya estamos en eso. No es una entelequia, tampoco el pronóstico de un futuro que verán nuestros nietos y nosotros no. Ocurre exactamente lo mismo con el tema de la carne. Nosotros no comeremos carne, pero ellos sí. Nosotros comeremos esa carne sintética que nos prepara Bill Gates, el principal terrateniente de Estados Unidos en este momento…

*Ha invertido bastante dinero en eso, ¿no?*

Sí. Pero su objetivo no es hacer negocio; su objetivo es torcer la voluntad de los seres humanos y convencerlos, recurriendo al cambio climático, de que no tenemos planeta B y de que, por tanto, deben comer alfalfa.

*Mencionaba antes la prohibición de los vuelos intraestatales en Francia. Llama la atención hasta qué punto el Estado, el poder político estatal, está subordinado a los intereses de esas élites. De hecho, es el Estado el que adopta la legislación necesaria para que los designios de la oligarquía prosperen.*

La característica esencial de lo que está ocurriendo es una invasión privada del espacio público. Estamos asistiendo a una privatización de lo público. Y los Estados están al servicio de las fundaciones privadísimas de los grandes multimillonarios norteamericanos. Esto es así. La legislación que adoptan los Estados y los organismos públicos es la que más conviene a esos grandes intereses.

*El caso de la OMS es paradigmático.*

Sí. Era una organización integrada por las naciones, que la presidían y ocupaban algunos de sus órganos rotatoriamente. Los filántropos y los intereses privados apoyaban financieramente las decisiones adoptadas por estas naciones. Aquello era una asamblea de Estados. Hoy la situación ha degenerado: nos encontramos con que la OMS está financiada mayoritariamente por particulares y que los Estados se limitan a ejecutar las políticas que esos particulares imponen.

*¿Quiénes son esos particulares?*

La Fundación Bill y Melinda Gates, muchísimas otras fundaciones que están intervenidas por la primera y las farmacéuticas, claro. Si tenemos en cuenta que las farmacéuticas también están en manos de Gates, reparamos en algo especialmente perturbador: que es el propio Gates quien controla la política sanitaria mundial.

*Sí es perturbador, sí.*

Luego tenemos el Foro de Davos, del que emana la Agenda 2030. Cuando vemos a todos esos políticos con el pin de la Agenda 2030, sabemos que son títeres del Foro de Davos, es decir, del supercapitalismo.

*Todo parece —cáptese la ironía— escrupulosamente democrático.*

Es rotunda y manifiestamente antidemocrático, claro. La consecuencia de la privatización del espacio público es que la expresión de la voluntad popular mediante el sufragio ha desaparecido. Consideremos el caso de la Unión Europea. Las decisiones importantes se toman en Bruselas, y las toman una serie de organismos integrados por miembros a los que no ha elegido nadie, absolutamente nadie, y a los que no hay modo de pedirles cuentas.

*La democracia, por tanto…*

Han convertido la democracia en una farsa, en un formalismo del que el hombre corriente participa, como mucho, eligiendo a los gestores de las decisiones que toman otros. Él, el hombre corriente, ya no toma ninguna decisión relevante. Su país ya no tiene soberanía; no pinta nada; las decisiones las toma Bruselas. La democracia es hoy la coartada de los bribones, la coartada de los que mandan, del globalismo. No es ni la sombra de lo que debería ser.

*¿Qué papel desempeña la pandemia en todo esto?*

La pandemia ha acelerado los procesos. Lo reconocen las mismas élites y sus títeres. El propio Pedro Sánchez reconoció en el Congreso de los Diputados —en abril de 2020, si no recuerdo mal— que la pandemia había permitido «implementar» procesos que habrían llevado mucho más tiempo en condiciones normales. De hecho, en una nota de prensa convenientemente eliminada, se hablaba de los «objetivos» de la pandemia. Tal cual.

*Esto apunta a una pandemia diseñada.*

Si la pandemia fue provocada o no es, en mi opinión, un tema menor. La gente se enzarza en él, pero no tiene demasiado sentido. Lo más probable es que el SARS CoV 2 se escapara de un laboratorio. Los escapes de laboratorio son más habituales de lo que la gente piensa; todos los años se cuentan por cientos. Pero este no es el único motivo por el que el origen del virus es un tema menor.

*¿Cuál es el otro?*

Si todo esto, la pandemia, no hubiera ocurrido cuando ocurrió, habría sucedido en invierno de 2022, en verano de 2023… Habría ocurrido igualmente.

*¿Intencionadamente, esta vez sí?*

Con toda probabilidad. Sabemos por antiguos dirigentes de la OMS que las farmacéuticas llevaban más de una de una década presionando para que la organización declarase una pandemia.

*¿Con qué propósito?*

Económico, claro. Las vacunas han incrementado sustancialmente los beneficios de estas empresas. Pero no sólo. ¿De qué otro modo se puede encerrar a todos los hombres del planeta en sus casas? Es algo verdaderamente increíble: si nos lo hubieran contado, no lo habríamos creído. La pandemia ha conseguido lo que ni siquiera una guerra consigue: un confinamiento total.

*Sin fundamento sanitario alguno, por cierto.*

Fernando Simón reconoció hace unos meses, en febrero, que se decretó el confinamiento porque no se sabía qué otra cosa hacer.

*Por si acaso, todos encerrados.*

En la Declaración de Barrington, miles de científicos se opusieron a los confinamientos alegando que no sólo son nocivos desde el punto de vista económico, sino también desde el sanitario. Se sabía desde el principio que tomar vitamina D era indispensable para evitar los contagios. Hay una relación directísima entre la enfermedad y los niveles de vitamina D. ¿Y cómo se toma fundamentalmente esta vitamina? Con la exposición al sol.

*Pues, en lugar de sacarnos a la calle, nos metieron en casa.*

Da mucho que pensar. Yo no digo que lo hayan hecho adrede, para matar gente. Pero, desde luego, alguien debería rendir cuentas por esto. Si sabían que la vitamina D era importante para reducir los contagios y que ésta se adquiere muy fundamentalmente con la exposición al sol, ¿por qué encerraron a la gente en casa?

*Quizá para matar a gente no, pero sí para ver cuánto podían tensar la cuerda.*

Posiblemente. Hay una novela, _Estado de miedo_, en la que se relatan las aventuras de unos científicos que, siguiendo las órdenes del gobierno británico, impusieron a sabiendas un estado de auténtico terror entre la población.

*¿Cómo?*

Tomando medidas absolutamente exafgeradas. Recordemos. Aquí nos hemos dedicado a desinfectar picaportes, limpiar la suela de nuestros zapatos al regresar de la calle… Bueno, de hecho, todavía mantenemos la costumbre casi maniática de echarnos ese maldito gel hidroalcohólico que, por cierto, destroza la dermis. Y, aunque no sea obligatorio llevar mascarillas al aire libre, aunque de hecho esté desaconsejado, la gente sigue llevándolas. El motivo es una política de terror.

*Quizá lo más preocupante sea que, para desencadenar estos cambios deseados, no haya hecho falta algo semejante a la peste negra; que haya bastado con un virus cuyos efectos son apenas perceptibles en la realidad, más allá de las televisiones.*

Consideremos la sobremortalidad del año 2020: sólo hay 70.706 muertos más que en años anteriores. De esas personas, aproximadamente un treinta o un treinta y cinco por ciento —según la valoración de los colegios de cardiólogos y oncólogos— habrían fallecido como consecuencia de las dificultades para ser atendidos por el colapso de la administración sanitaria. Muertes que no tienen nada que ver con el SARS CoV 2, y sí con ataques al corazón, con el desarrollo de canceres no tratados, etc.

*La cifra de muertes por coronavirus mengua sustancialmente.*

Nos quedamos con una cantidad de personas que oscila entre cuarenta y cinco y cincuenta mil. Vamos a decir cincuenta mil, para que nadie me acuse de exagerar. Eso, en un país de cuarenta y siete millones de personas, significa que ha muerto una de cada 950 personas. Si eso es para colapsar un país, para entristecer a una sociedad entera, para encerrarla, que venga Dios y lo vea. Es injustificable de todo punto.

*Menos grave, y más reveladora, es la proporción en el conjunto del mundo.*

Hay cuatro millones de muertos, y aseguro que son cifras infladas. Por ejemplo, en el caso español, las administraciones públicas ―la gallega, sin ir más lejos― han considerado muertes por coronavirus las muertes de pacientes que dieron positivo en una PCR antes de fallecer. Daba igual que la causa de la muerte fuese otra… Para las estadísticas, eran muertos por coronavirus.

*Obviando, además, la falibilidad de las PCRs como método de diagnóstico.*

Y no sólo la falibilidad, que por supuesto. Es que las autoridades españolas reconocen sin demasiados reparos que aquí se han hecho PCRs a cuarenta ciclos, cuando la OMS recomendaba hacerlos a no más de veinte. Además, como la propia revista _The Lancet_ acepta, es posible que un setenta y cinco por ciento de las PCRs que arrojan un resultado positivo lo arrojen erróneamente. No sabemos cuántas personas han muerto por SARS CoV 2, no sabemos cuánta gente ha sido ingresada por SARS CoV 2, no sabemos cuánta gente se ha contagiado de SARS CoV 2. Con ese nivel de falibilidad, ¿qué sentido tiene afanarse en detectar el SARS CoV 2? Sólo el de forzar las estadísticas.

*¿Para qué?*

Para justificar la vacunación masiva de la gente.

*¿Ése era el objetivo principal?*

La vacunación masiva como paso previo al pasaporte COVID, que, a su vez, nos asemeja un poco más a China. Los ciudadanos chinos tienen una especie de carné por puntos. Y no sólo los pierden por criticar al Partido Comunista y sus políticas, no, sino también, por ejemplo, por cruzar la calle en un lugar indebido.

*¿China es el modelo?*

Sí. El objetivo de los globalistas —y el de Bill Gates clarísimamente— es convertir el mundo en una gran China. ¿Por qué? Porque representa la feliz coyunda del comunismo y del capitalismo. Allí hay un Partido Comunista monolítico, de pulsiones totalitarias, que, al tiempo que controla asfixiantemente a la población, promueve un régimen económico capitalista. El proyecto a nivel global es, pues, el de un capitalismo transnacional regido por unas oligarquías.

*¿Los demás debemos aceptar este proyecto como un destino? ¿O hay motivos para la esperanza?*

Está claro que hay que rebelarse, pero debemos hacerlo prescindiendo de ciertas visiones sectarias, conspiranoicas y apocalípticas, de esas actitudes grotescas que no le hacen ningún favor a la causa. Habrá esperanza si somos prudentes y audaces.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## HumanaeLibertas (8 Nov 2021)

Estamos gobernados por otra especie. Y hablo en serio. No es concebible tal nivel de maldad y mezquindad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

* el globalismo es el capitalismo salvaje y este sistema solo quiere a esclavos.*


----------



## 917 (8 Nov 2021)

Este Foro es muy permeable a mentiras, falsedades y estupideces de extrema derecha so color de trabajo intelectual.


----------



## arriondas (8 Nov 2021)

El párrafo que resume al globalismo:

_Sí. El objetivo de los globalistas —y el de Bill Gates clarísimamente— es convertir el mundo en una gran China. ¿Por qué? Porque representa la feliz coyunda del comunismo y del capitalismo. Allí hay un Partido Comunista monolítico, de pulsiones totalitarias, que, al tiempo que controla asfixiantemente a la población, promueve un régimen económico capitalista. El proyecto a nivel global es, pues, el de un capitalismo transnacional regido por unas oligarquías._

Una combinación de ley de la selva y control férreo propio de los totalitarismos, donde las grandes corporaciones transnacionales marcan los ritmos, todos tienen que bailar al son que ellas toquen. Las Weyland-Yutani u Omnicorp se hacen realidad. De hecho, lo estamos viendo ahora mismo.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (8 Nov 2021)

A ti te confinan y te impiden desplazarte, pero al mismo tiempo se permite que sigan entrando inmigrantes ilegales.


----------



## UNGERN (8 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La característica esencial de lo que está ocurriendo es una invasión privada del espacio público. Estamos asistiendo a una privatización de lo público. Y los Estados están al servicio de las fundaciones privadísimas de los grandes multimillonarios norteamericanos. Esto es así. La legislación que adoptan los Estados y los organismos públicos es la que más conviene a esos grandes intereses.



En otras palabras: La privatización de la política.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

El sistema es así , aunque la realidad es demasiado terrible para asumirla :

Nos hacen creer que la esclavitud fue la de los negros en los campos de algodón pero no es tal . La mayoría de los occidentales no puede dejar la noria , bien sea porque se quedan sin dinero o por la inercia de toda su vida dedicada a una actividad que confunde con la vida.

Lo mismo es que no te paguen y te obliguen a trabajar, a que te den un sueldo y te lo vuelvan a quitar con los impuestos y la vivienda . Si finalmente quedas a cero después de deslomarte todo el mes algo raro tiene que estar pasando. 
La productividad gracias a la tecnología y mayor capacitación, se ha multiplicado en relación a nuestros padres y abuelos que mantenían a familias numerosas y compraban un piso en pocos años .

Para que la masa acepte su distópica forma de vida , les trastornan en el colegio . La insistencia de la izquierda ( del sistema ) de llevar a los bebés a las guarderías cuanto antes privándoles del que debería ser el normal desarrollo de su mente en contacto con su madre , es para convertirlo en un esclavo , si es niña es para que no adquiera el instinto maternal , que se desarrolla aprendiendo de su madre y recibiendo el cariño de esta que trasladaría a sus hijos si fuese una mujer normal. 

Finalmente millones de esclavos son empobrecidos de múltiples formas para darle valor al dinero fiduciario . 
De alguna manera 6 meses al año cualquier persona trabaja gratis para una élite extractiva que son los que manejan esa inmensa cantidad de recursos robados llamado " dinero público " que se vuelve a privatizar en las manos de los jefes de los políticos . 

Los que cometieron el atentado de los trenes de Atocha , tenían en sus planes que Zapatero fuese presidente para que " rescatase a los bancos " con la ley de garantía de depósitos que costó más de doscientos mil millones de euros ( de dinero público )

el golpe de estado a Mariano Rajoy , se hizo para que estuviese en el gobierno Sánchez y pudiese endeudar a España por generaciones , como el mismo dijo a primeros de Abril de 2020 siguiendo el guion que le dieron sus jefes , mucho antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia . 

*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....*


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

El chantaje al eurodiputado de Viktor Orban y Discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril 2020 : coronavirus = endeudar a España+ armas a Ucrania


Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas . Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones. Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril 2020 mucho antes de saber el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

Lo interesante de todo esto es lo coordinados que están todos los medios de desinformación , políticos, jueces y " las masas revolucionarias feministas , gayers, etarras e independentistas " . Alguien que está por determinar , decide que algo debe ser utilizado como por ejemplo lo del negro del black lives matter y otros sucesos silenciados . 

No creo que el gobierno tenga tanto poder . El gobierno de España es sumiso a guiones supranacionales . 

El establishment español está dirigido desde fuera . La soberanía se cedió cuando llegó Juan Carlos . Somos una simple colonia de los enemigos de Trump.

Con sólo ver como vapulearon antes y después de las elecciones , ni más ni menos que al legítimo presidente de Estados Unidos , indica que hay alguien que manda mucho más que él . 

Mucho ojo , que pueden ser los chinos los jefes de Biden y los que financian toda la destrucción de occidente. 
Recuerden a Zapatero .









Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital


Es de hace algún tiempo, pero merece la pena verlo, porque el tipo sigue en las mismas. Y haciendo millones. Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Nov 2021)

A chino no llegan Islamistas en legiones.
China prohibe el aborto que no se realice por razones médicas | Observatorio de Bioética, UCV (observatoriobioetica.org) 

El objetivo del PCCh y el kremlin es destruir occidente, las elites occidentales estan compradas y subvertidas:

La corrupción de elites con Marcuse, Fucol y el marxismo cultural | Burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Nov 2021)

Zapatero esta en la orbita de las narcoguerrillas marxistas igual que la rata chepuda y decir narcoguerrillas es decir mafia kremlinita.
Maduro es un agente del kremlin y no del PCCh como lo demuestra el hecho de que haya sabotajeado la extracción de crudo de venezuela que cuenta con las mayores reservas del globo, al no poderse extraer este crudo el precio mundial sube con lo que el kremlin ingresa más mientras que pekin paga mas. Maduro no puede hacer otra cosa que sabotajear porque sino es quitado de en medio y puesto un sabotajeador, otro figura de la cupula narcomilitar.

Ambos kremlin y el PCCh emplean los mismos principios de guerra hibrida y sabotaje contra occidente con compra de voluntades, "cientificos", perrodistas, ect comprados o promocionando a sus agentes.
Os acordais de aquellos ridiculos terminos que salieron de ser Leninista o ser Maoista, pues significaba ni mas ni menos que ser afecta a unas determinadas redes de subversión.

Me parece que al propio losantos lo quisieron captar alla por los 70 o por hay y lo llevaron a china para educarlo en como ser agente maoista, solo que el se reveló de aquello y conozco a mas gente que hizo lo mismo. Ahora hay que hacer la cuenta los que no se revelaron, tragaron y volvieron.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mucho ojo , que pueden ser los chinos los jefes de Biden y los que financian toda la destrucción de occidente.
> Recuerden a Zapatero .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Nov 2021)

Es la eterna lucha del Bien contra el Mal, para resumir el tocho.


----------



## arriondas (8 Nov 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Es la eterna lucha del Bien contra el Mal, para resumir el tocho.



Exacto. Y se trata del MAL, con mayúsculas. No tiene nada que ver con izquierda o derecha.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Nov 2021)

Claro que tiene que ver cuando la izmierda es la que vehiculiza la subversion y el sabotaje nacional. No eran los pistoleros de la patronal los que se dedicaban a sabotajear la produccion matando obreros, eran sindicalistas izmierdistas radicalizados por los sobres de moscu los que destruian la produccion con sus huelgas salvajes y conflictividad que solo solucionaban con prejubilaciones y cierre.



arriondas dijo:


> Exacto. Y se trata del MAL, con mayúsculas. No tiene nada que ver con izquierda o derecha.


----------



## PERRO MUCHACHO (8 Nov 2021)

estoy de acuerdo con que el futuro de la Humanidad pasa por crear un gobierno mundial chino , es el proceso natural de robotización de la Naturaleza, con la extinción de la raza blanca habrá un vacío de poder que ocuparán los chinos . 
el globalismo es imparable e inevitable pues la única forma de que no se diera sería destruyendo la tecnología actual .


----------



## Cicciolino (8 Nov 2021)

Que se escapó del laboratorio de Wuhan dice...

En fin, otro bitxero posando de rebeldito.


----------



## arriondas (8 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claro que tiene que ver cuando la izmierda es la que vehiculiza la subversion y el sabotaje nacional. No eran los pistoleros de la patronal los que se dedicaban a sabotajear la produccion matando obreros, eran sindicalistas izmierdistas radicalizados por los sobres de moscu los que destruian la produccion con sus huelgas salvajes y conflictividad que solo solucionaban con prejubilaciones y cierre.



Si crees que los de arriba son buenos por naturaleza, y que los han subvertido... Espero que estés trolleando. Espero.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

El globalismo " y el cambio climático " explicado con los loros yacos :

Los yacos son unos loros que viven en el Congo que son muy populares porque son los que mejor hablan .
Hasta ahora pues tenía un loro quien tenía ese deseo y podía pagárselo , pues su precio superaba los 1.000 euros, es difícil de criarlos y además hay que sacarlos del nido al nacer y alimentarlos con una papilla durante meses para que sean dóciles . Aún así la oferta superaba la demanda , entre los que cazaban en África y los que nacían en cautividad. 

Pero actualmente 1.500 millones de chinos pasaron de vivir en el tercer mundo a tener un poder adquisitivo similar al de los países occidentales y entre esa enorme proporción de gente hay muchos millones que quieren tener un yaco. 

Pues no hay yacos para tantos chinos ! como los precios aumentaron al aumentar la demanda, los negros cazaron más , de los que sólo sobreviven una ínfima cantidad y los han llevado a casi la extinción. 

ESO ES TODO LO QUE ESTÁ PASANDO ! 
























Suspendidas las exportaciones de loro yaco desde Congo por riesgo de extinción de especie


El comité permanente del Convenio sobre el Comercio Internacional de Especies Amenazadas de Fauna y Flora...




www.europapress.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

> BHAN83 dijo:
> 
> 
> Pues lo mismo ocurría con la política de hijo único, que tenías pagar si tenías más de uno. Eso es la prohibición, y se cumple en la inmensa mayoría de casos.
> ...



Lógicamente lo del control de la natalidad de los chinos es un engañabobos , un engañaoccidentales .

Si en pocos años han pasado de 600 millones a 1.500 millones , lógicamente ha sucedido justo lo contrario a lo que está pasando en Europa .

El aumento de población en los países occidentales se debe a la inmigración masiva puesto que han esterilizado a las mujeres a través de ingeniería social , es decir feminismo .

Hay menos españoles que en 1975 cuando murió Franco. Es fácil de calcular. Sólo hay que multiplicar el número de muertos anuales por 46 años = unos 17 millones de muertos . Teniendo en cuenta que desde la fecha las mujeres españolas no han tenido un mínimo de dos hijos para reemplazar al padre y a la madre, lo que ven tus ojos por la calle no es un espejismo :
*Todo el exceso de población , son extranjeros*


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (8 Nov 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Es la eterna lucha del Bien contra el Mal, para resumir el tocho.



No hay ninguna lucha del bien contra el mal. El bien sobrevive a duras penas. Es la lucha del mal contra el bien, pero no a la inversa.


----------



## Lábaro (8 Nov 2021)

*China es el modelo? *

"Si. El objetivo de los globalistas —y claramente el de Bill Gates— es convertir el mundo en una gran China. ¿Por qué? Porque representa la feliz coyunda del comunismo y del capitalismo. Allí hay un Partido Comunista monolítico, de pulsiones totalitarias , que, al tiempo que controla asfixiantemente a la población, promueve un régimen económico capitalista. El proyecto a nivel global es, pues, el de un capitalismo transnacional regido por unas oligarquías. *Porque representa la feliz coyunda del comunismo y del capitalismo.* Allí hay un Partido Comunista monolítico, de pulsiones totalitarias, que, al tiempo que controla asfixiantemente a la población, promueve un régimen económico capitalista. El proyecto a nivel global es, pues, el de un capitalismo transnacional regido por unas oligarquías. "



Más claro,el agua.Y aquí teniendo que aguantar todos los días a los fanáticos de ambos sistemas("Izquierdas" y "derechas")tirándose los trastos a la cabeza,cuando en realidad,les une su visión excluyente,su endofobia,su mundialismo,su materialismo,etc,etc


----------



## TomásPlatz (8 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Fernando Paz: «El objetivo del globalismo es convertir el mundo en una gran China»
> 
> 
> El historiador Fernando Paz es uno de esos hombres cada vez más inhabituales que reúnen en sí la inteligencia necesaria para hallar verdades que a otros se nos escapan y el coraje para defenderlas dondequiera, también en territorio comanche.
> ...



Esperemos que el mundo se revele en pro de su libertad.


----------



## TomásPlatz (8 Nov 2021)

Contra el mundialismo su banca y multinacionales,
Sus imperios comerciales, su poder tan arrogante,
Contra su otan, sus políticos y bombas,
Contra sus discotecas y todas sus drogas.

Contra todos tu tienes que luchar,
Por españa no des un paso atrás,
Por tu tierra les tienes que aplastar,
Venceremos no nos derrotarán,

Contra su tele y corrupta democracia,
Contra el sistema su asquerosa burocracia,
Contra sus mentiras y su falsa libertad,
Contra un poder que oculta la verdad,
Contra sus fondos estructurales,
Contra sus sindicatos y mafias laborales,
Contra los especuladores de las patronales,
Contra sus empresas de trabajos temporales


----------



## Rustin (8 Nov 2021)

¿Alguien sabe si el nuevo programa de Fernando Paz puede encontrarse en Internet, para verlo online?


----------



## CommiePig (8 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Fernando Paz: «El objetivo del globalismo es convertir el mundo en una gran China»
> 
> 
> El historiador Fernando Paz es uno de esos hombres cada vez más inhabituales que reúnen en sí la inteligencia necesaria para hallar verdades que a otros se nos escapan y el coraje para defenderlas dondequiera, también en territorio comanche.
> ...



de poder, no se sabía


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Nov 2021)

Que brutal mala ostia me da que todos estos ñarigudos de mierda pretendan echarle las culpas a china, de todas las cabronadas a las que nos estan sometiendo sus putos amos ñarigudos


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (8 Nov 2021)

esa frase quedará muy guay pero en China no hay progres, defienden una cierta cultura, la familia, o sea eso no creo que lo expandan aquí. Lo bueno de China no creo que lo expandan, tampoco que tengan empresas estratégicas públicas en varios sectores. A veces el occidental medio tiene una imagen de la China en los ´60-´70 que hace mucho que ya pasó, el chino medio está más cerca de vivir como tú que en la extrema pobreza aunque sí es cierto que trabajan demasiado, aunque hay gente que se está cansando de eso sobre todo los jóvenes.


----------



## Ricohombre (8 Nov 2021)

PERRO MUCHACHO dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo con que el futuro de la Humanidad pasa por crear un gobierno mundial chino , es el proceso natural de robotización de la Naturaleza, con la extinción de la raza blanca habrá un vacío de poder que ocuparán los chinos .
> el globalismo es imparable e inevitable pues la única forma de que no se diera sería destruyendo la tecnología actual .



Pienso lo mismo, aunque ni siquiera creo que vayan a ser los chinos, sino la etnia Han, la historia de China es la de la expansión de estos por lo que hoy es la Republica Popular de China. La cosa es verdaderamente grave.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (8 Nov 2021)

Tiene razón en que el objetivo de ellos es un capitalismo mundial gobernado por unas oligarquías económica-mediáticas-políticas.


----------



## qbit (8 Nov 2021)

Fernando Paz dijo:


> Y, si la pregunta es quiénes son los globalistas, lo primero que deberíamos puntualizar es que no constituyen un frente unido, homogéneo, que conspira y que tiene clarísimo lo que desea hacer.



Otro cobarde que no dice toda la verdad.

En todos los países imponen la misma ideología = Mismo gobierno en la sombra. Esa ideología es victimismo histórico judío (holocuento), racismo antiblanco (invasión inmigroide), subversión sexual. En fin, está bien claro.



Fernando Paz dijo:


> Los gobiernos comunistas han llegado a destruir a su propio pueblo para hacerlo. Véase el caso de la Unión Soviética, que arrasó la base campesina para que lo industrial prevaleciera.



Supremacistas judíos matando rusos, no a su propio pueblo. Los judíos tenían una región autónoma y se respetaban las sinagogas. Qué mentiras cuenta ese tipejo.

Dejad de promocionar libros de mamarrachos que la realidad se sabe desde hace eones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Nov 2021)

No te estas enterando, SOLO EN OCCIDENTE se produce el fenomeno del autoodio. Segun tu los judios estarian incardinando AUTOODIO entre los chinos, entre los negros y entre morancos alli donde son mayoria cosa que no pasa. De hecho da la casualidad de que cuando el marxismo cultural hace target en los blancos, hace tarjet en los judios, que como todo el mundo sabe es una etnia o cultura caucásica, que pasan por blancos en cualquier lado, no son verdes que yo sepa.

DE hecho el movimiento WOKE es antisemita

The Rise of Woke Anti-Semitism - WSJ
Why does the ‘woke left’ tolerate anti-Semitism? (theaustralian.com.au)

Y en general la izmierda lo es.

El antisemitismo a gran escala se difunde por el kremlin para capitalizar a los musulmanes que veian nacer un estado judío en sus follacabrizales y hoy se ha vertido abiertamente en la ultima tecnologia de sabotaje; el woke. Tambien para capitalizar a los cabezahuecas neonancys y ponerlos a abrevar diligentemente de los retretes del kremlin.



qbit dijo:


> Otro cobarde que no dice toda la verdad.
> 
> En todos los países imponen la misma ideología = Mismo gobierno en la sombra. Esa ideología es victimismo histórico judío (holocuento), racismo antiblanco (invasión inmigroide), subversión sexual. En fin, está bien claro.
> 
> ...


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

Quienes hablan despectivamente de China no tienen ni puta idea de lo que es China.

La distopia es Occidente, no China.


----------



## Lábaro (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Quienes hablan despectivamente de China no tienen ni puta idea de lo que es China.
> 
> La distopia es Occidente, no China.



Ya claro : Aqui en el malvado Occidente,tu eres libre de poner esta opinion.Ahora haz la prueba a poner lo contrario en el Baidu chino y a ver cuanto dura tu mensaje,en el caso de que llegara a publicarse (O en el caso de que vivas alli,que la stasi china te atrape antes y no te mande a un campo de reeducacion en medio del desierto de Gobi...)


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Nov 2021)

Lábaro dijo:


> Ya claro : Aqui en el malvado Occidente,tu eres libre de poner esta opinion.Ahora haz la prueba a poner lo contrario en el Baidu chino y a ver cuanto dura tu mensaje,en el caso de que llegara a publicarse (O en el caso de que vivas alli,que la stasi china te atrape antes y no te mande a un campo de reeducacion en medio del desierto de Gobi...)



No soy libre, por poner esta opinion el estado español puede acosarme con bots de guarras chupapollas confidentes policiales.

Me cago en el estado español y en todos los subnormales que lo defienden.


----------



## Kluster (8 Nov 2021)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> esa frase quedará muy guay pero en China no hay progres, defienden una cierta cultura, la familia, o sea eso no creo que lo expandan aquí.



El progresismo es una ideología destructiva, para descomponer la sociedad. Es la primera fase del plan. Luego, a partir de ahí pretenden "construir" algo nuevo (una sociedad totalitaria).

Una vez que el totalitarismo al estilo chino se haya implantado y no exista la libertad individual, tirarán a los tontos útiles progres a la basura.


----------



## Hrodrich (8 Nov 2021)

Ha atinado bien el repudiado de NWOX. El gran objetivo es que el mundo sea un ente colectivo con masa esclava NPC de low iq con desaparición absoluta del yo a semejanza de China con un sistema socioecónomico y zoocial parecido a la película Elysium y a merced de sus rituales de sacrificios satánicos, taluec.


----------



## kicorv (8 Nov 2021)

China???? En España, dices??


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Nov 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> El párrafo que resume al globalismo:
> 
> _Sí. El objetivo de los globalistas —y el de Bill Gates clarísimamente— es convertir el mundo en una gran China. ¿Por qué? Porque representa la feliz coyunda del comunismo y del capitalismo. Allí hay un Partido Comunista monolítico, de pulsiones totalitarias, que, al tiempo que controla asfixiantemente a la población, promueve un régimen económico capitalista. El proyecto a nivel global es, pues, el de un capitalismo transnacional regido por unas oligarquías._
> 
> Una combinación de ley de la selva y control férreo propio de los totalitarismos, donde las grandes corporaciones transnacionales marcan los ritmos, todos tienen que bailar al son que ellas toquen. Las Weyland-Yutani u Omnicorp se hacen realidad. De hecho, lo estamos viendo ahora mismo.



Es lo que pienso yo también, y ya lo he manifestado unas cuantas veces en el foro.

El mismo grupo que diseñó el sistema americano, diseñó también el comunismo, y creo una dualidad con distintos métodos pero iguales fines. La guerra fría actuó como un método de centrifugado polarizante que arrastró a los países a uno de los dos bandos, que eran el mismo.

Supongo que estudiaban la mejor forma de dominio, ensayaban 1984 y un mundo feliz, y creo que ha resultado mejor el occidental, a la vista del resultado, me refiero a lo que han hecho con las mentes, en el comunismo crearon resistencia en las mentes. En occidente nos hemos entregado. Aprenderían de ambos experimentos, y dado que, no hay recursos para pudrir en hedonismo a toda la humanidad, como ah hecho con occidente, han desarrollado una tercera vía experimentando en china un híbrido con lo mejor de las dos opciones. Lo mejor para ellos.


----------



## Nicors (8 Nov 2021)

Hombre, tenemos a Ortega como ha ganado las elecciones en Nicaragua con el 75 % de votos, la oposición encarcelada y verificación posterior de voto a ver si has votado correctamente. ¿ Quien apoya a Ortega ? El Pcch y la mafia rusa. No hay más preguntas señoria.


----------



## NPI (8 Nov 2021)

Otro que necesita VENDER su LIBRO para que le hagan caso.

Un saludo.

P.D.: otra PROSTITUTA con ganas de llamar la atención.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

Si la llamada globalización tuviese buenas intenciones , empezarían por Nigeria , Chad, Somalia , Etiopía ...

Países que tienen una media de 6 hijos por mujer y han multiplicado su población en pocas décadas . 
De hecho Nigeria tenía pocos más habitantes que España cuando murió Franco y ahora 220 millones , todos negros , ningún blanco .
Etiopía que tenía menos habitantes que España cuando murió Franco, ahora tiene 120 millones , que entre los dos son más que toda Europa occidental. 


*y justo en esos países ni hay feminismo ni coronavirus . *


----------



## Tiresias (8 Nov 2021)

Lo vuelvo a decir, globalismo significa comunismo.

Y comunismo significa dictadura de las élites (de la nomenklatura, que se decía en la URSS)


----------



## luenma06 (8 Nov 2021)

El año 2030 es el año en el que el pib de China superará al de EEUU. ¿Casualidad?


----------



## Abrojo (8 Nov 2021)

nada que este foro, incluso yo mismo, no hayamos dicho desde hace años


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (8 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Fernando Paz: «El objetivo del globalismo es convertir el mundo en una gran China»
> 
> 
> El historiador Fernando Paz es uno de esos hombres cada vez más inhabituales que reúnen en sí la inteligencia necesaria para hallar verdades que a otros se nos escapan y el coraje para defenderlas dondequiera, también en territorio comanche.
> ...



El objetivo del Globalismo es dominar al mundo mediante el terror mediático y el pánico permanente.

Y en ello paradójicamente colabora, tal vez si quererlo, el señor Paz.


----------



## Chiruja (8 Nov 2021)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Estamos gobernados por otra especie. Y hablo en serio. No es concebible tal nivel de maldad y mezquindad.




Desgraciadamente, no sólo es concebible sino demostrable.
No hay nada más que repasar la Historia y ver las múltiples atrocidades que los hombres han cometido contra otros hombres.

Los humanos somos capaces de un gran altruismo pero también de una gran maldad.

Desgraciadamente muchas veces el hombre es un lobo para el hombre. Y es así desde el principio de los tiempos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Nov 2021)

Nicaragua entrega a empresarios chinos la concesión del Canal por al menos 50 años | Internacional | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)



Nicors dijo:


> Hombre, tenemos a Ortega como ha ganado las elecciones en Nicaragua con el 75 % de votos, la oposición encarcelada y verificación posterior de voto a ver si has votado correctamente. ¿ Quien apoya a Ortega ? El Pcch y la mafia rusa. No hay más preguntas señoria.


----------



## Roedr (9 Nov 2021)

Muy interesante entrevista. Pero os prometo por Snoopy que por más que leo sigo sin entender la 'ideología' de las élites globalistas, que es la cuestión clave.


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Nov 2021)

OJALA Y OJALÁ FUERA VERDAD, allí al Cayetanado que se pasa, paga la bala con la que le fusilan... 
Socialismo sano y proteccionista MANDA


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Nov 2021)

NAZI escribiendo gilipolleces


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Nov 2021)

luenma06 dijo:


> El año 2030 es el año en el que el pib de China superará al de EEUU. ¿Casualidad?



BENDITO AÑO


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Muy interesante entrevista. Pero os prometo por Snoopy que por más que leo sigo sin entender la 'ideología' de las élites globalistas, que es la cuestión clave.



LOS DIVIDENDOS EMPRESARIALES o '' todo por la pasta '', cash sano


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Nov 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> El objetivo del Globalismo es dominar al mundo mediante el terror mediático y el pánico permanente.
> 
> Y en ello paradójicamente colabora, tal vez si quererlo, el señor Paz.



El objetivo del Globalismo es destruir la capacidad legislativa de los ESTADOS conservando su fuerza bruta para convertir el mundo en un gran mercado corporativo. 

Los que se oponen al estado fuerte, como lo es China (pero no Rusia, Rusia es un cortijo privado) están colaborando con este Globalismo.


----------



## Roedr (9 Nov 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> LOS DIVIDENDOS EMPRESARIALES o '' todo por la pasta '', cash sano



La ideología no es el dinero, o digamos que es mucho más que el dinero. Mira los talibanes lo que se las suda el dinero, e 'ideología' tienen a cascoporro.


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Nov 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Hombre, tenemos a Ortega como ha ganado las elecciones en Nicaragua con el 75 % de votos, la oposición encarcelada y verificación posterior de voto a ver si has votado correctamente. ¿ Quien apoya a Ortega ? El Pcch y la mafia rsa. No hay más preguntas señoria.



COMO DEBE DE SER


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> La ideología no es el dinero, o digamos que es mucho más que el dinero. Mira los talibanes lo que se las suda el dinero, e 'ideología' tienen a cascoporro.



Por eso son sólo unos follabailarines perdidos en las montañas


----------



## Roedr (9 Nov 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> El objetivo del Globalismo es destruir la capacidad legislativa de los ESTADOS conservando su fuerza bruta para convertir el mundo en un gran mercado corporativo.
> 
> Los que se oponen al estado fuerte, como lo es China (pero no Rusia, Rusia es un cortijo privado) están colaborando con este Globalismo.



Sí, esa es la táctica, como la de asustar con el clima, pero hay una ideología detrás que no alcanzo a ver. No me creo que esta gente quiera cambiar el mundo por cuentas de resultados.


----------



## Roedr (9 Nov 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Por eso son sólo unos follabailarines perdidos en las montañas



Es posible... pero tienen los mismos mecanismos cerebrales que el resto del mundo. Además son medio arios, no son imbéciles. Es un ejemplo, como el que ponía Paz de la URSS, en que la ideología está por encima de los intereses económicos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (9 Nov 2021)

No es EEUU, ni China, ni Rusia, ni los habichuelos, ni los follacabras, ni los mamadous.

SON LOS MASONES. Están en todos los países. Son de todas las razas. Proceden de todas las fés. Y es la única explicación por la cual vemos a cada gobierno del mundo matando a su propio pueblo, incluido Israel, incluida China.

Los masones están jugando al despiste quedándose en la sombra y confundiéndonos para que pensemos que el enemigo es este grupo o este otro, pero realmente siempre son y han sido los putos masones, satánicos de mierda.


----------



## Mora (9 Nov 2021)

Pero si occidente ya es mas restrictivo y peor que china en muchos aspectos, en china te controla el pchh y la gente al menos es consciente de ello y esta hasta contenta piensan que miran por ellos pero en occidente te controla los mass mierda , redes sociales etc... con su sequito de npcs (90% de la poblacion) y lo gracioso es que se creen libres.
Ademas las herramientas y politicas de control social son aun mas nefastas que en china , feminismo , violencia de genero , veganismo, lgtb , cambio climatico , inmigracion, denegacion de libertad de expresion y un largo etc.... generando un ejercito de amargados y resentidos.


----------



## Tumama (9 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que brutal mala ostia me da que todos estos ñarigudos de mierda pretendan echarle las culpas a china, de todas las cabronadas a las que nos estan sometiendo sus putos amos ñarigudos



El hombre no echa la culpa a China en el artículo que cita Ataraxio.

Si lo has leído, habrás visto que, según él, la culpa la tienen "Los globalistas".

Sobre quiénes son los globalistas, habla casi que con evasivas, mira:



> Los globalistas. Y, si la pregunta es quiénes son los globalistas, lo primero que deberíamos puntualizar es que no constituyen un frente unido, homogéneo, que conspira y que tiene clarísimo lo que desea hacer. Más que eso, mucho más que eso, es una confluencia de intenciones. Hallamos una miríada de grupos con intereses distintos pero complementarios. Un globalista como Gates y otro como Soros pueden disentir en su valoración de la China actual —la del primero es positiva y la del segundo, negativa—, pero coinciden en asuntos más importantes.



Ya es un paso importante que la población tenga acceso a esta idea, de que hay un poder en las sombras con intenciones nefastas. A nosotros nos puede parecer obvio, pero te aseguro que la cantidad de idiotas que creen que votar o meterse en la política es la solución de algo es abrumadora.

--



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No te estas enterando, SOLO EN OCCIDENTE se produce el fenomeno del autoodio. Segun tu los judios estarian incardinando AUTOODIO entre los chinos, entre los negros y entre morancos alli donde son mayoria cosa que no pasa. De hecho da la casualidad de que cuando el marxismo cultural hace target en los blancos, hace tarjet en los judios, que como todo el mundo sabe es una etnia o cultura caucásica, que pasan por blancos en cualquier lado, no son verdes que yo sepa.



El que expones no es buen un argumento para refutar lo que tratas de refutar, ya que el "autoodio" no es una estrategia universal. Podría ser que para "occidente" sea la mejor: hacerte creer que tienes demasiados privilegios, para así poder ir quitándote derechos en nombre de los pobrecitos africanos.

Para los africanos o chinos la estrategia podría ser otra y eso sin cambiar los principales protagonistas de esta conspiración.




Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No es EEUU, ni China, ni Rusia, ni los habichuelos, ni los follacabras, ni los mamadous.
> 
> SON LOS MASONES. Están en todos los países. Son de todas las razas. Proceden de todas las fés. Y es la única explicación por la cual vemos a cada gobierno del mundo matando a su propio pueblo, incluido Israel, incluida China.
> 
> Los masones están jugando al despiste quedándose en la sombra y confundiéndonos para que pensemos que el enemigo es este grupo o este otro, pero realmente siempre son y han sido los putos masones, satánicos de mierda.



La experiencia parece mostrar que los circuncisos están por encima de los masones.

Ellos y su resentimiento eterno e inagotable.

O eso o una gran proporción de la población judía es parte de esas sectas en comparación con otros pueblos. Si no, explica su preponderancia en los planes globalistas, la cantidad exagerada de ellos (en proporción a su población) en posiciones de poder (político o económico) y en los medios de comunicación, en el mundo académico, etc.

El funcionamiento de la secta judía es casi idéntico al de los masones, con su auto-bombo y favoritismos ocultos.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Nov 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> El hombre no echa la culpa a China en el artículo que cita Ataraxio.
> 
> Si lo has leído, habrás visto que, según él, la culpa la tienen "Los globalistas".
> 
> ...



Pues no, solo me he leido el titular. Al subnormal del hilo lo tengo en el ignore, y al otro subnormal, al del articulo, lo tengo tambien en otro tipo de ignore, ya que es un tarado de mierda que va por ahi diciendo imbecilidades de que hay que darles descargas en los huevos a los maricones y que asi les dejaran de gustar los rabos, y cosas por el estilo... haciendo un daño brutal a las causas de gente seria que si critica de verdad el globalismo y las invasiones

Pinta a topo intoxicador, como el "coronel" de los cojones agente doble del kremlin, y muchos otros. Que parece que te defienden, y lo unico que hacen en verdad es enmierdar


----------



## Tumama (9 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues no, solo me he leido el titular. Al subnormal del hilo lo tengo en el ignore, y al otro subnormal, al del articulo, lo tengo tambien en otro tipo de ignore, ya que es un tarado de mierda que va por ahi diciendo imbecilidades de que hay que darles descargas en los huevos a los maricones y que asi les dejaran de gustar los rabos, y cosas por el estilo... haciendo un daño brutal a las causas de gente seria que si critica de verdad el globalismo y las invasiones
> 
> Pinta a topo intoxicador, como el "coronel" de los cojones agente doble del kremlin, y muchos otros. Que parece que te defienden, y lo unico que hacen en verdad es enmierdar



No conocía al del artículo. Es cierto que esos personajes extremos se inventan para enmierdar. Aunque el artículo sea decente, entonces queda enmierdado por haber sido manchado con su autoría, eso es algo que hacen mucho los marxistas.

¿El agente doble del kremlin cual sería?


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Nov 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> ¿El agente doble del kremlin cual sería?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2021)

Estamos hablando de resultados independientemente de las estrategias que quieras, y los resultados, el exterminio de un bloque, solo sucede en occidente.

Los judíos son un chivo expiatorio y estoy empezando a pensar que los masones forman parte ya de un anacronismo en el momento que su proyecto liberal ha quedado culminado, los estados laicos y la sociedad secularizada es una realidad, EEUU y UK son masonicas completas desde hace 3 siglos casi y las estan derribando a placer como derriban estatuas de un mason importantisimo como Albert Pike. Ahora el gran trasformador de la historia occidental es la guerra hibrida de los imperios del Este, el kremlin sobretodo en hispanoamerica y el PCCh en la orbita angloeuropea. Es fascinante la desorientacion de masones como Perez Retrete como si no controlaran el sabotaje que esta pasando o el ataque a una Judicatura que es coto masónico. Tu puedes criticar aquí a los judios tranquilamente o a los masones 24/7 que no van a aparecer 50 nicks defendiendolos como pasa o sorpresa cuando dices algo del kremlin.



Tumama dijo:


> El hombre no echa la culpa a China en el artículo que cita Ataraxio.
> 
> Si lo has leído, habrás visto que, según él, la culpa la tienen "Los globalistas".
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumama (9 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Estamos hablando de resultados independientemente de las estrategias que quieras, y los resultados, el exterminio de un bloque, solo sucede en occidente.



Nos ponen a todos uno contra el otro y ellos miran de afuera, satisfechos.

Una vez caídos los países de occidente, ¿quién le pondría freno al gobierno mundial?

Ya ves que es mucho más fuerte una noticia de que, por ejemplo, se prohíben los vuelos entre provincias en Francia a que si esa noticia hubiera ocurrido en Rumania o algún país así, menos importante. ¿Por qué? Porque entonces te dices "si ellos caen, nosotros caeremos".

Yo lo veo desde Argentina, y cuando alguna medida de estas diabólicas de la agenda 2030 se aplica en un país de Europa o EEUU, ya es para preocuparse, porque sólo es cuestión de tiempo hasta que la misma se aplique aquí por imitación macaca.

No sabemos si lo que planteas es el resultado final (exterminio de occidente) o paso intermedio para el resultado final (tiranía global). Por lo tanto no es evidencia para librarlos de culpa. Así que aún son sospechosos hasta que se demuestre lo contrario. Que si nos han engañado en más de una oportunidad, se lo merecen.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2021)

Aver, los judios por muy sectareos cerraos que sean no dejan de hacer sus vidas en el biotopo occidental. Ellos pueden tener sus intereses de grupo, pero ese interes de grupo JAMAS pasara por trasformar europa en un Libano 2.0 en donde un judio será pieza de caza predilecta de los follacabras que ahora pretende meter el kremlin por bielorusia.

De echo como ya he dicho la ofensiva de las potencias del Este es antiJudia tambien; el Woke es antijudio. Y por supuesto todo el rollo plastilino y de extrema izmierda sabotajeadora lo es.

'Jewish Supremacy': A Nazi Slur Goes Woke | Opinion (newsweek.com)

Aver, es un ataque contra occidente y para que sea lo mas efectivo posible y para capitalizar las hordas de follacabras tienen que enseñar tambien la bandera del antijudaismo en el que han sido educados. Todo toma un cuerpo consistente cuando entendemos que se trata de una retorica TOTAL contra occidente y les dicen a los moros que hay que derribar occidente porque esta controlado por judios a los que odian con los huesos del alma porque los han humillado con el estado de israel.

Nos han puesto una diana en la frente, sentirlo, todo es pedir perdon por Cristianizar el orbe, por imponer cultura, matematica y enseñar a ciceron y no se que, el europeo opresor de aztecas buenos y demas, en usa el racismo y odio contra los blancos de alli es terrible. En Hispanoamerica RT nos señala como exterminadores de indigenas, ¿que pasaria si un diario señala a los catalanes de exterminar noseque? no nos damos cuenta porque nos falta perspectiva. Nadie parece darse cuenta de que los imperios del Este estan targeteandonos.



Tumama dijo:


> Nos ponen a todos uno contra el otro y ellos miran de afuera, satisfechos.
> 
> Una vez caídos los países de occidente, ¿quién le pondría freno al gobierno mundial?
> 
> ...


----------



## Triyuga (9 Nov 2021)

*Abascal acusa a las “élites globalistas” de querer “convertir a Canarias en la T1 del tráfico ilegal” de personas*





Santiago Abascal ha participado en Las Palmas de Gran Canarias en un acto sobre inmigración ilegal. El presidente de VOX ha asegurado que las “élites globalistas” quieren convertir las islas Canarias en la T1 del tráfico ilegal de personas, en el “gran intercambiador de la inmigración ilegal en Europa”, ante lo cual creyó llegado el momento de “decir basta”.
Denunció que las “élites globalistas han rendido las fronteras de España, esta frontera sur, la frontera entre la libertad y la barbarie que es Canarias” y “han abandonado a los canarios”, “poniendo en riesgo a vuestros mayores, a vuestras mujeres, a vuestros hijos, a todos aquellos que salen a la calle más preocupados, con más miedo y con menos libertad que la que tenían hace tiempo”.
Subrayó que quienes entran al país por Canarias son “aspirantes a terroristas”, los “menas que han sembrado la inseguridad en España, de norte a sur”, las “bandas de la delincuencia de la ocupación de los narcopisos”. En definitiva, “miles de personas con una cultura inaceptable con nuestra democracia, con nuestra libertad, con los homosexuales y con las mujeres”.


----------



## arriondas (9 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No es EEUU, ni China, ni Rusia, ni los habichuelos, ni los follacabras, ni los mamadous.
> 
> SON LOS MASONES. Están en todos los países. Son de todas las razas. Proceden de todas las fés. Y es la única explicación por la cual vemos a cada gobierno del mundo matando a su propio pueblo, incluido Israel, incluida China.
> 
> Los masones están jugando al despiste quedándose en la sombra y confundiéndonos para que pensemos que el enemigo es este grupo o este otro, pero realmente siempre son y han sido los putos masones, satánicos de mierda.



Así es, se trata de los oscuros. Provienen de diferentes países, razas y credos. Aunque ahora tienen otro credo... ya sabes cuál. El amigo de los hombres...

Ellos ya no tienen patria, no es lo importante. Y por supuesto consideran que el planeta les pertenece. En cada país y región aplicarán diferentes estrategias al tener cada uno sus propias particularidades.


----------



## Espartano27 (9 Nov 2021)

No habla del plan kalergi, no tiene tantos huevos


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No es EEUU, ni China, ni Rusia, ni los habichuelos, ni los follacabras, ni los mamadous.
> 
> SON LOS MASONES. Están en todos los países. Son de todas las razas. Proceden de todas las fés. Y es la única explicación por la cual vemos a cada gobierno del mundo matando a su propio pueblo, incluido Israel, incluida China.
> 
> Los masones están jugando al despiste quedándose en la sombra y confundiéndonos para que pensemos que el enemigo es este grupo o este otro, pero realmente siempre son y han sido los putos masones, satánicos de mierda.







__





SOMOS MASONES. Ya no somos católicos , ni musulmanes , ni budistas , ni hinduistas ni el confucionismo laico en China . Los enemigos de Franco han tri


Es evidente que España ya no es un país católico . Las iglesias están vacías y no se volverán a llenar ni para las bodas , que era la única ocasión en que la mayoría de la gente joven pisaba una iglesia. En España ya nadie cree en la doctrina católica , ni siquiera las viejas que no se quieren...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (9 Nov 2021)

Que asco de mundo. No Puedo asimilar tanta mierda


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (9 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> A chino no llegan Islamistas en legiones.
> China prohibe el aborto que no se realice por razones médicas | Observatorio de Bioética, UCV (observatoriobioetica.org)
> 
> El objetivo del PCCh y el kremlin es destruir occidente, las elites occidentales estan compradas y subvertidas:
> ...



¿Pero si fueron las elites de occidente las que construyeron esos países. La china precomunista estaba en completa decadencia, y la Rusia zarista fue barrida y desgermanizada. Los judíos que faltaron en La WWII no solo se fueron a América, también a la URSS.

Si no es por la deslocalización que la élite de occidente ha trasladado a China ¿de qué iban a ser lo que son hoy?
A esa élite le da igual donde fabriquen esas fábricas, no les costaron sudor y lágrimas, las obtuvieron en la ruleta de su casino.





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Zapatero esta en la orbita de las narcoguerrillas marxistas igual que la rata chepuda y decir narcoguerrillas es decir mafia kremlinita.
> Maduro es un agente del kremlin y no del PCCh como lo demuestra el hecho de que haya sabotajeado la extracción de crudo de venezuela que cuenta con las mayores reservas del globo, al no poderse extraer este crudo el precio mundial sube con lo que el kremlin ingresa más mientras que pekin paga mas. Maduro no puede hacer otra cosa que sabotajear porque sino es quitado de en medio y puesto un sabotajeador, otro figura de la cupula narcomilitar.
> 
> Ambos kremlin y el PCCh emplean los mismos principios de guerra hibrida y sabotaje contra occidente con compra de voluntades, "cientificos", perrodistas, ect comprados o promocionando a sus agentes.
> ...




Que China y Rusia saboteen occidente es natural, es lo que occidente ha hecho con ellas, e refiero a las terribles matanzas, por ejemplo. En cualquier caso son aspirantes al trono mundial y por lo tanto enemigos naturales.

Lo que ya no es tan normal es ver a las élites de occidente sabotear al propio occidente con el beneplácito del pueblo en general.






qbit dijo:


> Otro cobarde que no dice toda la verdad.
> En todos los países imponen la misma ideología = Mismo gobierno en la sombra. Esa ideología es victimismo histórico judío (holocuento), racismo antiblanco (invasión inmigroide), subversión sexual. En fin, está bien claro.
> Supremacistas judíos matando rusos, no a su propio pueblo. Los judíos tenían una región autónoma y se respetaban las sinagogas. Qué mentiras cuenta ese tipejo.
> Dejad de promocionar libros de mamarrachos que la realidad se sabe desde hace eones.




No lo considero un mamarracho, y valoro lo mucho o poco de verdad que pueda decir, porque tiene un megáfono y un reflector que tú y yo no tenemos.

Si fuera tan vil no lo habrían vetado de la política tildándolo de Nazi.





Abrojo dijo:


> nada que este foro, incluso yo mismo, no hayamos dicho desde hace años




Ya. Pero lo importante es que lo diga él. Siempre es importante que personalidades, cuanto más importantes mejor, hablen de estas cosas. Es positivo desguetizar el discurso.



Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No es EEUU, ni China, ni Rusia, ni los habichuelos, ni los follacabras, ni los mamadous.
> 
> SON LOS MASONES. Están en todos los países. Son de todas las razas. Proceden de todas las fés. Y es la única explicación por la cual vemos a cada gobierno del mundo matando a su propio pueblo, incluido Israel, incluida China.
> 
> Los masones están jugando al despiste quedándose en la sombra y confundiéndonos para que pensemos que el enemigo es este grupo o este otro, pero realmente siempre son y han sido los putos masones, satánicos de mierda.





No lo veo. Para mí los masones son el club de Tobi. Una herramienta muy útil para infiltrarse en ociedades dominadas por la verticalidad De la Iglesia católica, pero ya no tan importante una vez hecho el trabajo de pudrirla. Los masones de grado más alto a menudo no se enteraban más que de lo que se les ordenaba.




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aver, los judios por muy sectareos cerraos que sean no dejan de hacer sus vidas en el biotopo occidental. Ellos pueden tener sus intereses de grupo, pero ese interes de grupo JAMAS pasara por trasformar europa en un Libano 2.0 en donde un judio será pieza de caza predilecta de los follacabras que ahora pretende meter el kremlin por bielorusia.
> 
> De echo como ya he dicho la ofensiva de las potencias del Este es antiJudia tambien; el Woke es antijudio. Y por supuesto todo el rollo plastilino y de extrema izmierda sabotajeadora lo es.
> 
> ...



Los alubios nunca han tenido inconveniente en hacer las maletas y empezar donde fuere, siempre t8enen red para caer, ya lo hicieron en el mundo musulman, donde siguen teniendo influencia.

Como este cerebro en la sombra del gobierno de Marruecos:

Está en todas partes, acompañando al rey Mohamed VI durante su gira, inaugurando un festival de cine en Marraquech o retocando la entrevista del soberano al diario francés Le Figaro. Relegado en 1999 a un segundo plano por un monarca que quería emanciparse de los colaboradores de Hassan II, su padre, André Azulay ha logrado desde hace unos meses ser la eminencia gris de palacio. Este consejero real regresa al primer plano con un programa consistente en colocar a sus tecnócratas en puestos claves para atraer inversión extranjera. Los tecnócratas mandan ahora más en Marruecos.

Su último éxito, el que le permitió recuperar su antigua influencia, fue la privatización esta primavera del 35% de Maroc Telecom, a la que habían renunciado a concurrir France Télécom, Telecom Italia y Telenor. Logró convencer in extremis a la francesa Vivendi para que desembolsase 2.300 millones de dólares (430.000 millones de pesetas), un precio acaso excesivo en la actual coyuntura.



Azulay demostraba así que, además de ser el mejor formado y más aguerrido de los consejeros reales, era también el que gozaba de la mayor red de relaciones económicas. Marcaba así distancias con los compañeros de colegio del rey Fuad Alí Himma, Fadel Benyaaich o Mohamed Rochdi Charaibi, promocionados en 1999 pese a su juventud e inexperiencia.

Fortalecido tras salvar la privatización de Maroc Telecom, Azulay se atrevió en julio a proponer al monarca atajar las críticas de la prensa internacional, sobre todo del diario francés Le Monde, dando un golpe de timón para enderezar la economía del reino, según fuentes cercanas a palacio.

Mohamed VI asumió la idea que consistía en colocar a tecnócratas en puestos relevantes para mejorar la gestión y atraer la inversión extranjera indispensable para el despegue del país. 'La Administración no está, acaso, todavía al nivel de rapidez y eficacia deseados' para fomentarla, reconocía, la semana pasada, el propio Azulay en la inaguración de una conferencia organizada por The Economist.



https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwi95bCr94r0AhUhlGoFHTmxBsYQFnoECAkQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Felpais.com%2Fdiario%2F2001%2F10%2F28%2Finternacional%2F1004220015_850215.html&usg=AOvVaw3ESxQIm6-9I6htpLgCSlnf




Si el propio Ataturk parece que era alubio. Y su sucesor, y quizá el mismo erdogan…de Lenin tardó mucho en saberse…

En Latinoamérica copan todo también.


Sí. Desde RT atacan el hispamismo. ¿será el secular odio a España del pueblo ruso? ¿O será que los alubios siguen dominándolos? ¿O será que de repente decidieron entregar el país de nuevo a los rusos y marcharse?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2021)

no se de que maletas hablas. ya te digo que los judios no son alienigenas sino que la gran mayoría de ellos viven en occidente y son gente que hace vida normal, y por razones evidentes que andan en las republicas secularizadas;







En el momento en que occidente sea pasto de la yihad, llevaran una diana en la frente como el resto, porque el marxismo cultural ya los incluye como grupo de opresión, y al incluirlos capitalizan a la yihad dentro del cosmos neomarxista. Ellos no van a poder pillar una nave intergalactica y aislarse del derrumbe occidental. En china acogerán a los que hayan sido agentes del PCCh en pisos colmena e ya.

Esta claro que el Kremlin esta interesado en esconder bajo la alfombra de la estrella de david la sudversion que ellos realizan. No son medios israelitas sino kremlinitas los que se dedican a hacer agip pro antihispano por ejemplo, cosas evidentes.

ya el discurso de que es normal que china y rusia saboteen, es decir nos pongan una diana en la cabeza a los europeos, te enmarca perfectamente en la orbita del kremlin.

Occidente en China apoyo a Chian kay chek, el general nacionalista que luego se refugio en Taiwan, la URSS a Mao; que les pasen la cuenta de los millones de muertos hambreados al Kremlin



Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Pero si fueron las elites de occidente las que construyeron esos países. La china precomunista estaba en completa decadencia, y la Rusia zarista fue barrida y desgermanizada. Los judíos que faltaron en La WWII no solo se fueron a América, también a la URSS.
> 
> Si no es por la deslocalización que la élite de occidente ha trasladado a China ¿de qué iban a ser lo que son hoy?
> A esa élite le da igual donde fabriquen esas fábricas, no les costaron sudor y lágrimas, las obtuvieron en la ruleta de su casino.
> ...


----------



## Roedr (9 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No es EEUU, ni China, ni Rusia, ni los habichuelos, ni los follacabras, ni los mamadous.
> 
> SON LOS MASONES. Están en todos los países. Son de todas las razas. Proceden de todas las fés. Y es la única explicación por la cual vemos a cada gobierno del mundo matando a su propio pueblo, incluido Israel, incluida China.
> 
> Los masones están jugando al despiste quedándose en la sombra y confundiéndonos para que pensemos que el enemigo es este grupo o este otro, pero realmente siempre son y han sido los putos masones, satánicos de mierda.



makes sense to me


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (9 Nov 2021)

Tenemos una obligacion con nosotros mismos de defender esta vida, la vida de los nuestros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Nov 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Pero si fueron las elites de occidente las que construyeron esos países. La china precomunista estaba en completa decadencia, y la Rusia zarista fue barrida y desgermanizada. Los judíos que faltaron en La WWII no solo se fueron a América, también a la URSS.
> 
> Si no es por la deslocalización que la élite de occidente ha trasladado a China ¿de qué iban a ser lo que son hoy?
> A esa élite le da igual donde fabriquen esas fábricas, no les costaron sudor y lágrimas, las obtuvieron en la ruleta de su casino.
> ...












China "nunca volverá a ser sometida": Xi Jinping en el centenario del PCCh


China celebró el centenario del nacimiento del Partido Comunista Chino (PCCh) con un acto de conmemoración en el que el dirigente del país, Xi Jinping, ofreció un discurso de más de una hora en el que…




f24.my


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Tumama (9 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ellos no van a poder pillar una nave intergalactica y aislarse del derrumbe occidental



No hace falta irse a otro planeta para ponerse a salvo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2021)

ya, eso se lo dices a los centenares de miles de la jewish pepol que han salido escopetados de los islamizales, que tenian que vallar su chalet y seguir adelante riendose de la peña a la que usurean a destajo.
Le pones un vallado a tu chalet tú y a vivir, nos hemos pasado el juego y conquistado el universo, ahora vivimos en una reserva. ACOJONANTE



Tumama dijo:


> No hace falta irse a otro planeta para ponerse a salvo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 831572


----------



## Tumama (9 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ya, eso se lo dices a los centenares de miles de la jewish pepol que han salido escopetados de los islamizales, que tenian que vallar su chalet y seguir adelante riendose de la peña a la que usurean a destajo.
> Le pones un vallado a tu chalet tú y a vivir, nos hemos pasado el juego y conquistado el universo, ahora vivimos en una reserva. ACOJONANTE



La foto es una metáfora. Perfectamente pueden vivir en sociedades desintegradas.

Además la culpa nunca la tienen si nos enfrentan entre nosotros. En Buenos Aires viven muy cómodos, mientras que los peronistas odian a los no peronistas, las feministas a los no feministas, los animalistas a los no animalistas o los indigenistas a los no indigenistas, y todos ellos tienen que pagar medio sueldo por mes en cuotas de la tarjeta de crédito.

No creo que todos ellos estén metidos. Conozco alguno que sólo tiene una tiendita de barrio, que vende telas o incluso mascotas, sefarditas. Estos no parecen beneficiarse de ningún plan de dominio mundial ni nada parecido.

Pero luego, mirando genealogías de personas en posición de poder, mediáticos, etc, hay una gran sobre-representación de ellos. Conozco a muchos, porque en mi ámbito hay montones, y no son más inteligentes que el resto. Son iguales. Su sobre-representación se debe a que actúan, como los masones, promocionándose entre ellos y dándose preferencia en secreto.

No entiendo cómo eres capaz de negar que una proporción mayor de su población se ve beneficiada por el caos actual que de cualquier otra población.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (9 Nov 2021)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Que asco de mundo. No Puedo asimilar tanta mierda



El mundo es un todo y del todo a ser posible hay que saber escoger, elegir y administrar lo más, mejor de este mundo y no te quepa la menor duda que lo hay vaya si lo hay.
Anda que?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2021)

Claro solo hay que ver la prosperidad de los judios cuando el Libano fue asaltado por las hordas follacabras, bah
Éxodo judío de países musulmanes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Una vez más, los judíos europeos se preparan para ataques antisemitas (enlacejudio.com)
No es creible que tras el asalto del marxismo cultural esten los judios y que lo empleen para promocionar su estatus, cuando este movimiento esta justamente detras del antisemitismo en la extrema izmierda y de hecho el woke es plenamente antijudio.
Si que es compatible con el fitness judio la globalizacion masonica-liberal, pero eso ya ha quedado consumado y ahora estamos frente al asalto de los Imperios de Este y nos encontramos con otras fuerzas trasformadoras.
Los judios han prosperado en el mundo de las republicas liberales y no hay motivo por el que busquen como clase la destrucción de ese biotopo para pasar a vivir en reservas en plena eterna guerra civil como sucede en un islamizal random.
Vamos como si los judios fueran a vivir peor en una argentina plenamente rica, peor que en una escobrera izmierdizada que es hoy a causa de sus gobiernos saboteadores.

Seguramente al de la tiendita de barria le haga gracia que le izmierdicen con impuestos, menas y demas. O puede que disfrute de lo votado pero n sera una cosa racional.



Tumama dijo:


> La foto es una metáfora. Perfectamente pueden vivir en sociedades desintegradas.
> 
> Además la culpa nunca la tienen si nos enfrentan entre nosotros. En Buenos Aires viven muy cómodos, mientras que los peronistas odian a los no peronistas, las feministas a los no feministas, los animalistas a los no animalistas o los indigenistas a los no indigenistas, y todos ellos tienen que pagar medio sueldo por mes en cuotas de la tarjeta de crédito.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumama (9 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los judios han prosperado en el mundo de las republicas liberales y no hay motivo por el que busquen como clase la destrucción de ese biotopo para pasar a vivir en reservas.
> Vamos como si los judios fueran a vivir peor en una argentina plenamente rica, peor que en una escobrera izmierdizada que es hoy a causa de sus gobiernos saboteadores.
> 
> Seguramente al de la tiendita de barria le haga gracia que le izmierdicen con impuestos, menas y demas. O puede que disfrute de lo votado pero n sera una cosa racional.



Sí que hay motivos, es lo que se llama desigualdad de ingresos. Al aumentar esta, la gente se hace más sumisa por necesidad "es que no me puedo dar el lujo de elegir trabajo, tengo que comer". Se hace más explotable. Se convierte poco a poco en mano de obra barata para sus modernas explotaciones esclavistas.

Los de la tiendita de barrio serán gente honesta, no partícipe del lado oscuro de esa secta. Por eso digo que no necesariamente todos ellos son culpables o cómplices. Pero sí una proporción desmesurada si se la compara con otros grupos.

Que en secreto se hagan preferencia entre ellos ya es suficiente culpa. Las sociedades de ese tipo deberían ser erradicadas de cualquier país. Que vayan al suyo propio y ahí que apliquen su preferencia abiertamente, nadie se lo recriminará. Pero mientras tanto medio planeta aplaudiendo a cualquier famoso de esa secta, sin darse cuenta que la fama la obtiene por auto-promoción entre ellos y no por mérito. Y luego ese famoso diga cualquier tontería y esa tontería se convierta en quotes de filosofía barata que suelen ser sutilmente subversivas.

Y ellos mismos participan promoviendo la subversion que destruye nuestros países. Hay mucho material mostrándolos con nombre y apellido, y citándolos, sólo que cierta evidencia se considera criminal. Luego te cae la poli, te clava una esvástica y dice que eras un neonazi por creer que muchos de ellos hacen algo que no debería.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Nov 2021)

Fernando Paz debería comenzar por el principio y no por el final. Aunque es cierto lo que dice de China, no se atreve a señalar por el contrario al poder real que está detras de todo ese proceso, teniendo que hechar mano del manido recurso del "globalismo", cuando lo que habría tenido que decir realmente es "capitalismo" y "sionismo". Fernando Paz hace muy bien el papel de "anticomunista", que tanto le encanta a la derecha más "auténtica", pero tiene las patitas muy cortas cuando se trata de denunciar que ese proceso globalizador cuya última parada es China, ha sido planificado, manufacturado y fomentado por la alta finanza, las multinacionales, los oligopolios y las grandes empresas y corporaciones, es decir, por el gran capital, el mismo al que han estado vinculados desde siempre por múltiples vías, los adalides de la derechita de todos los pelajes. Que se lo digan a Inditex y al señor Espinosa de Monteros.









INDITEX financia el feminismo.


Si pudiera entrevistar a Iván Espinosa de los Monteros y a Beltrán Espinosa de los Monteros alguna vez les plantearía un par de preguntas. La primera sería: ¿Qué piensan ustedes de la visión del feminismo que tiene su hermano? Si el primero es portavoz del partido político de Vox en el Congreso...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2021)

No se sostiene por ningun lado.
Las sociedades caidas en la barbarie no son de ningun modo productivas, ya me diras el grado de bienestar que obtiene cualquier elite europea de la existencia de guetos y zonas no go, de que un dia un camion te atropeye cuando paseas por niza con tu reloj de 100k
Tener multitrillones como elon musk tiene sentido si existe una economia desarrollada con gente de alta productividad a las que les puedes comprar productos de alta tecnologia o encargar la construccion de una nave espacial, no tiene ningun que sentido siendo poderoso ya, hacer de la sociedad una bazofia en la que vas a tener exclavos preparandote gachas, falafel y alfonbras de piel de cabra.

Ya te digo que si los judios son los que tienen el poder real ahora, no tiene ningun sentido destruir el barco en el que asientan su prosperidad.
Igual que el PCCh cuando ya instalado su cupula de poder no tiene ningun sentido que continue con dinamicas de destruccion economica sino como es natural prefiere una determinada prosperidad material para sus juegos de poder imperialista.
La destruccion de las sociedades tiene unicamenet sentido cuando se busca un cambio de regimen, que es lo que se esta cociendo, un cambio de regimen desde la masoneria-liberal que ya gobierna de facto occidente hacia ser satrapias en eterna guerra civil y kaos de los imperios del Este. Es mas o menos la pelicula a camara lenta de lo que paso con Kerensky




Tumama dijo:


> Sí que hay motivos, es lo que se llama desigualdad de ingresos. Al aumentar esta, la gente se hace más sumisa por necesidad "es que no me puedo dar el lujo de elegir trabajo, tengo que comer". Se hace más explotable. Se convierte poco a poco en mano de obra barata para sus modernas explotaciones esclavistas.
> 
> Los de la tiendita de barrio serán gente honesta, no partícipe del lado oscuro de esa secta. Por eso digo que no necesariamente todos ellos son culpables o cómplices. Pero sí una proporción desmesurada si se la compara con otros grupos.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2021)

Si claro a un pueblo tan chovinista como el chino y con un poder tan arraigado como el del partido, con bombas atomicas y con toda la cupula militar, economica y administrativa compuesta por chinos, resulta que los dominan los judios y wall street desde una nave espacial. Le llega una nota a winnie de poo y dice si wuana con suma formalidad

No se si recapacitais estas mamarrachadas o es tema de NPC, en tu caso agente del kremlin para distribuir paganismo.



Uritorco dijo:


> Fernando Paz debería comenzar por el principio y no por el final. Aunque es cierto lo que dice de China, no se atreve a señalar por el contrario al poder real que está detras de todo ese proceso, teniendo que hechar mano del manido recurso del "globalismo", cuando lo que habría tenido que decir realmente es "capitalismo" y "sionismo". Fernando Paz hace muy bien el papel de "anticomunista", que tanto le encanta a la derecha más "auténtica", pero tiene las patitas muy cortas cuando se trata de denunciar que ese proceso globalizador cuya última parada es China, ha sido planificado, manufacturado y fomentado por la alta finanza, las multinacionales, los oligopolios y las grandes empresas y corporaciones, es decir, por el gran capital, el mismo al que han estado vinculados desde siempre por múltiples vías, los adalides de la derechita de todos los pelajes. Que se lo digan a Inditex y al señor Espinosa de Monteros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2021)

De lo que estaba hablando de que el marxismo cultural, que es una arenga para un ejercito dirigido a destruir occidente, empieza a incluir abiertamente el antisemitismo en sus tesis. 

Talking-Points-on-Antisemitism-and-BLM.pdf (jewishpublicaffairs.org)

A ver, en mi opinión flipais demasiado con los judíos. A partir de Cristo, la historia universal se ha escrito casi completamente a su margen y sin que intervengan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2021)

Es que es alucinante el tema, segun esta gente la elite económica de una ciudad, que pueden comprar lo que quieran, obtienen reditos enormes de trasformar sus ciudades en philadelfias o detroites de la vida, de parkes tematicos de la yonki vida y demas. Esto son gilipolleces que vende el Kremlin para el publico de derechas para que se vuelvan marxistas y ataquen a sus propios capitalistas. Aver si espabilais ya.


----------



## Tumama (9 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No se sostiene por ningun lado.
> Las sociedades caidas en la barbarie no son de ningun modo productivas, ya me diras el grado de bienestar que obtiene cualquier elite europea de la existencia de guetos y zonas no go, de que un dia un camion te atropeye cuando paseas por niza con tu reloj de 100k
> Tener multitrillones como elon musk tiene sentido si existe una economia desarrollada con gente de alta productividad a las que les puedes comprar productos de alta tecnologia o encargar la construccion de una nave espacial, no tiene ningun que sentido siendo poderoso ya, hacer de la sociedad una bazofia en la que vas a tener exclavos preparandote gachas, falafel y alfonbras de piel de cabra.
> 
> ...



Tu planteo:
1- los jodeos no nos quieren destruir porque viven entre nosotros y se verían perjudicados
2- los masones sí nos quieren destruir (aunque viven entre nosotros y se verían perjudicados, entra en contradicción con 1)

Mi planteo:
1- Sean o no los jodeos los que nos quieren destruir, estén o no por encima y detrás de los masones, el agente que nos quiere hacer morder el polvo es interno, está entre nosotros.
2- Este grupo conspirador no se vería perjudicado por nuestra decadencia. No hay más que mirar los caserones que los señoritos ingleses tenían en el sXIX, con decenas de criados, mientras la plebe respiraba carbón en fábricas con Taylor midiendo si habían sido eficientes al mover el brazo o el codo. O cómo a los dueños de aviones privados y yates les afecta nada una restricción covidiana.


Lo de productos de alta tecnología o nave espacial son espejitos de colores para las masas. Además de que, alcanzado cierto nivel de automatización, ellos (los de arriba, sean masones, jodeos, marxistas, chinos o los reptilianos) mismos dicen que sobra gente. Esto es porque ya no se la necesita. Lo que dicen es que el 80% de nosotros sólo consume CO2 sin reportarles beneficio.

Para poder alcanzar sus planes, primero tienen que lograr la pérdida de soberanía de las naciones, un gobierno global. De los países que podrían oponer mayor resistencia es de los que se está encargando.

Lo que es innegable es que debería estar prohibida cualquier agrupación que conspire en secreto contra el resto, y que imponga sus ideales como si fueran democráticos, pero que en realidad se trate sólo de que ellos se auto-promocionan endogámicamente sin dejarte entrar si no les sirve de algo. La masonería debería ser erradicada, y cualquier otra organización (los jodeos inclusive) que se comporte de tal modo.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> De lo que estaba hablando de que el marxismo cultural, que es una arenga para un ejercito dirigido a destruir occidente, empieza a incluir abiertamente el antisemitismo en sus tesis.
> 
> Talking-Points-on-Antisemitism-and-BLM.pdf (jewishpublicaffairs.org)
> 
> A ver, en mi opinión flipais demasiado con los judíos. A partir de Cristo, la historia universal se ha escrito casi completamente a su margen y sin que intervengan.



Pero si hay montones de judíos arengando a los de BLM, con frases extremistas hacia "los blancos". Lo mismo que con el feminismo. Quizá una vez que comienza a rodar la rueda del caos ellos ya se hacen un lado, pero claramente están presentes en el empujón inicial. Luego los tontos útiles son los que la siguen moviendo, y esos tontos útiles son de los nuestros.


----------



## Tumama (9 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es que es alucinante el tema, segun esta gente la elite económica de una ciudad, que pueden comprar lo que quieran, obtienen reditos enormes de trasformar sus ciudades en philadelfias o detroites de la vida, de parkes tematicos de la yonki vida y demas. Esto son gilipolleces que vende el Kremlin para el publico de derechas para que se vuelvan marxistas y ataquen a sus propios capitalistas. Aver si espabilais ya.



¿Si tuvieras mil millones de dólares te comprarías una ciudad entonces? No entiendo. Yo los usaría para tener mi propia estancia de miles de hectáreas con un par de docenas de criados casa adentro y la protección policial del Estado hecho por y para los míos.

Una así English country house - Wikipedia

Mientras la gentuza vive así















Y habría un palo como este para castigar al criado que se queje







Mientras se trata de mantener a toda la plebe en el analfabetismo y la base de la pirámide de Maslow, mis hijos tendrían educación de calidad:








El pasatiempo de los jóvenes, debatir sobre arte, religión, filosofía y ciencia, mientras la mersa debate sobre el precio del arroz o su deporte televisado favorito











Mi dieta sería de calidad, mientras los infrahumanos comerían de mi basura:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2021)

Claro los judios anteponen a destruirnos por el odio vivo y descarnado que nos tienen al punto de que si tienen que vivir en un libano 2.0 les parece bien.
El problem es que nunca en la pverca historia de la humanidad ha existido nada similar de que las elites poderosas, que entendemos que ahora son los judios, se dediquen a desmantelar el fitness economico de sus industrias y sociedades. Vamos es como si los patricios romanos se dedicaran a sustituir romanos por lo peor de los barbaros de las estepas con la esperanza de vivir mejor anda no digais mamarrachadas

Pero lo que si ha sucedido es que potencias rivales han levantado propaganda contra otros, han comprado agentes y espias ect.

Es decir lo podemos explicar lo que pasa por el furioso rencor de los duendes verdes o por las dinamicas geopoliticas que enfrentan de modo natural a los Imperios.

Y como te digo tambien encontraras judios en el movimiento proplastilino, igua que encontraras travelos en movimientos pro hezlamistas. Porque son agentes que sudan de causar mal al grupo, son como rataschepudas, les ofrecen una pasta y venden a su madre.



Tumama dijo:


> Tu planteo:
> 1- los jodeos no nos quieren destruir porque viven entre nosotros y se verían perjudicados
> 2- los masones sí nos quieren destruir (aunque viven entre nosotros y se verían perjudicados, entra en contradicción con 1)
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2021)

Eso es historia ya. Ahora los millones se gastan bien en ultratecnologia no en negros que planten algodon a destajo que te lo hace una maquina.
En fin que me vendes la pelicula ficcion del Kremlin de escasa credibilidad, cuando las dinamicas de guerra hibrida ect han existido desde siempre y es una linea historica ortodoxa



Tumama dijo:


> ¿Si tuvieras mil millones de dólares te comprarías una ciudad entonces? No entiendo. Yo los usaría para tener mi propia estancia de miles de hectáreas con un par de docenas de criados casa adentro y la protección policial del Estado hecho por y para los míos.
> 
> Una así English country house - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Nov 2021)

Iniciar sesión en Facebook


Inicia sesión en Facebook para empezar a compartir y conectar con tus amigos, familiares y las personas que conoces.




fb.watch


----------



## Tumama (9 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claro los judios anteponen a destruirnos por el odio vivo y descarnado que nos tienen al punto de que si tienen que vivir en un libano 2.0 les parece bien.
> El problem es que nunca en la pverca historia de la humanidad ha existido nada similar de que las elites poderosas, que entendemos que ahora son los judios, se dediquen a desmantelar el fitness economico de sus industrias y sociedades.
> 
> Pero lo que si ha sucedido es que potencias rivales han levantado propaganda contra otros, han comprado agentes y espias ect.
> ...



¿Pero qué Libano 2.0, si nos encerraron durante meses diciendo que nuestra abuelita se iba a resfriar?
Ahora vendiendo grillos, carne de plástico, huevos de plástico y todos aplaudiendo.
Y vendiendo mierda altamente perecedera mientras ellos tienen ropa de calidad, muebles de calidad, comida de calidad y nosotros vamos cada vez más teniendo muebles de cartón, ropa de nylon, comida chatarra.

El Estado les cuida de nosotros. Nunca será un Líbano 2.0, como mi país no es un Líbano 2.0 siendo que mi abuela compró una casa sin terminar la educación primaria y mi generación no compra una casa aún siendo un matrimonio de profesionales. Poco a poco te vas acostumbrando y, cuando te queres acordar, sos pobre, resignado y a bajar la cabeza.

¿Sabes que estuvo de moda estos últimos 10 años por aquí? Comprar aberturas y materiales de demolición de casas antiguas. ¿Sabes por qué? Porque las puertas viejas son buenas y las nuevas son caca. ¿Sabes quienes sí tienen puertas nuevas que son buenas y no son caca sin necesidad de revolver en la chatarra? La casta que vive justo en el barrio de enfrente y no siente la amenaza de un Líbano 2.0. La ventana de una casa que queda cerca de donde vivo vale mucho más que la casa completa de mi hermana. Mi teléfono, a su vez, cuesta más que su coche viejo. Y así y todo ella vota y es feminista y es progresista y peronista y todo el pack completo.

¿Sabes qué hacen los muertos de hambre cuando tienen un arma? No, no atacan a la casta, roban a los trabajadores un poco menos pobres que ellos.

Así que lo del Líbano 2.0 nope, a buscar otra razón. Nosotros nos pelearemos por las migajas, agradecidos a ellos porque de vez en cuando nos tiran un puñado de arroz.

Seguramente hay matices y yo estoy llevándolo un poco al extremo. Pero esos seres son perjudiciales en tanto y en cuanto se benefician mientras todos los demás se van perjudicando.




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Eso es historia ya. Ahora los millones se gastan bien en ultratecnologia no en negros que planten algodon a destajo que te lo hace una maquina.



No es historia, la gente comiendo de la basura es un video de ahora. Del mismo país que este otro video:



Y no es el peor del mundo, que aún hay gente que llega aquí huyendo de otros países.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Nov 2021)

Con la llamada pandemia , hemos tenido una oportunidad increíble de estar presenciando como todos los políticos de los países sometidos siguen el mismo guion .

Políticos , médicos cobardes temerosos de perder su sueldo o su prestigio y periodistas que son unos criminales sin escrúpulos ,que sirven a quien les paga ( igual que los abogados y los actores ) o cualquier otra profesión .

Lo interesante es que viendo con nuestros ojos y nuestro sentido común la cantidad de mentiras , tergiversaciones , contradicciones , falacias que día a día lanzan por los medios … ¿ cómo es posible esta laxitud ciudadana y que la gente parezca tonta o se lo haga?

Han domesticado a la población como el manido rebaño de borregos ,porque todos los vertebrados , descendientes de los peces que se agrupan en cardúmenes cuando tienen miedo , seguimos las mismas pautas impulsados por el núcleo accumbens , el cerebro de pez que regula todas nuestras emociones.

La clave ha sido destruir al individuo para crear un animal gregario ( que no somos ) por mucho que se empeñen los comunistas . No somos hormigas , ni ovejas . Somos primates territoriales , que tienen programado vivir en familia o pequeños grupos llamados tribus que defienden con valor porque su vida está en juego.

Cuando Europa y Japón perdieron la segunda guerra mundial , se convirtieron en colonias de los ganadores y empezamos a ser sometidos a técnicas de ingeniería social y manipulación de masas .

Destaca el instituto Tavistock de Relaciones Humanas , como origen de las líneas a seguir de la nueva sociedad que nos están implantando. Ya lo citan en sus libros John Coleman y Daniel Estulin .

Está considerado como el centro mundial de control mental a través de la televisión y la cultura de masas como la música, que se ha convertido en una droga más no sólo por sus ritmos trepidantes e hipnóticos como el Reguetón , synth pop en general la música electrónica… sino por el contenido de sus letras que incitan a la desesperada búsqueda del sexo o las relaciones promiscuas, como motor de la vida . Es decir creando adictos cuya dependencia no les deja pensar en lo que realmente importa.

La televisión logra un efecto similar a un narcótico , desactiva la mente de las persona convirtiéndolos en observadores pasivos de arengas que se camuflan en las escenas de las series o los programas de humor o entretenimiento . Por eso hay tantos programas que simulan ser de humor como el de Risto , Buenafuente, Wyoming , aquél nefasto crónicas marcianas de Sardá que trastornó a toda una generación o el sicario fusilable de Broncano , que a diario dirigen las opiniones de los que no han leído un libro en su vida , pero tienen derecho a voto. Son los equivalentes a los predicadores islamistas que desde sus púlpitos siguen las directrices marcadas por el poder político.

* La televisión es un medio ideal para crear una cultura homogénea, una cultura de masas, a través de la cual se controla y conforma la opinión pública.*

Las series las hacen unos guionistas , que ponen en boca de los protagonistas , las reacciones y respuestas que sus jefes les han dicho que tiene que tener la gente y que luego imitarán.

* cuando se oye una canción o los cuarenta principales , de manera repetida, y la identificación con lo que representa , de alguna manera, queda aislada la individualidad al integrarse en el grupo subcultural, que conforma el conjunto de fans.*

Los gobiernos sometidos a las directrices de los amos del mundo, van legislando según el guion de estas fábricas de ideas, para cambiar la sociedad y no siempre para bien, como estamos comprobando.

Urge una desprogramación social y nos toca hacerla a los que, en una u otra medida, estamos fuera del rebaño.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Con la llamada pandemia , hemos tenido una oportunidad increíble de estar presenciando como todos los políticos de los países sometidos siguen el mismo guion .
> 
> Políticos , médicos cobardes temerosos de perder su sueldo o su prestigio y periodistas que son unos criminales sin escrúpulos ,que sirven a quien les paga ( igual que los abogados y los actores ) o cualquier otra profesión .
> 
> ...




RESUMIENDO :

" Bill Gates " en su empeño por controlar el mundo y que lleva décadas invirtiendo miles de millones , a su edad , sabiendo que no le queda mucho, quiere ver resultados antes de morir y está acelerando el proceso. 

En sus delirios no entiende como una pequeña parte de la población entre la que él se incluye tiene tal exceso de riqueza mientras que la inmensa mayoría están pasando graves necesidades. Probablemente pensó en repartir su dinero, pero luego se lo pensó mejor y prefirió repartir el dinero de los demás . y básicamente es eso la agenda 2030 : redistribuir el exceso de riqueza del norte al sur y el exceso de población del sur al norte.

Es la implantación de un nuevo tipo de " comunismo " sin tener que asesinar a millones de personas como hicieron Stalin y Mao , aunque está por ver como sigue todo esto . 

Estoy convencido que han descubierto una sustancia que actúa en el núcleo accumbens eliminando los instintos primarios que son en primer lugar la autoprotección y defensa del territorio de los enemigos , luego la creación de familias que por eso existimos nosotros y no otros , por lo tanto " las razas no existen " da igual tener hijos que gatos . 

Han deconstruido el sexo para hacer creer que es un simple divertimento , droga o juego de rol, desvinculándolo de su función reproductiva. 

*" no tendrás nada y serás feliz " , ya saben !*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Nov 2021)

Estas intoxicado tras años de abrevar bombas de humo del kremlin, que si judios aqui y judios alla. Razona hombre.
Ya me diras como de bien viven en sus chalets los BOERS después de que su pais fuera destrozado y cayera en anarquia; que mamarrachas hay que leer.
Ponte en el lugar de alguien multimillonario como puede ser elon musk, disfrutar de la vida es algo mas que estar encerrado en tu reserva con piscina. De hecho elon se ha marchado a TExas desde el estercolero californiano. A la gente de alta educacion le gusta ir a Venecia, Florencia o a Paris tras leerse literatura al respecto y flipar recorriendo calles en donde se ha escrito historia, no les hace ninguna gracia la idea que esos placeres sean ya historia y mucho menos van a dedicarse a destruir ocio de calidad. A esa gente le gusta ir a Operas, Conciertos y demas que no existiran ya nunca gracias al sabotaje de los Imperios del Este. TAmbien les gusta que las industrias funcionen bien para que desarroyen nuevos tratamientos de salud y longevidad, cosa que cuando su pais se convierte en un estercolero eso es imposible.

Las elites del los Imperios del este no obstante SI hacen todo lo posible para poder disfrutar de estos placeres mas alla de sus palacios-reservas. Como te digo la idea de que elites omnipotentes sabotajean de modo autonomo las republicas que gobiernan es lo mas tonto que hay y no se admite como tesis para hacer historia academica en ningun lado. A nadie se le ocurre que el imperio romano cayó porque enviaron cartas a los barbaros de como tenian que destruir a sus ejercitos y tambien envenenaban a sus propias legiones a sabiendas. Estas payasadas es lo que la sudversion kremlinita quiere que creas para que ataques a tus propias elites y te alinees con las SPETZNAS que te invadiran.



Tumama dijo:


> ¿Pero qué Libano 2.0, si nos encerraron durante meses diciendo que nuestra abuelita se iba a resfriar?
> Ahora vendiendo grillos, carne de plástico, huevos de plástico y todos aplaudiendo.
> Y vendiendo mierda altamente perecedera mientras ellos tienen ropa de calidad, muebles de calidad, comida de calidad y nosotros vamos cada vez más teniendo muebles de cartón, ropa de nylon, comida chatarra.
> 
> ...


----------



## kozioł (11 Nov 2021)

Mora dijo:


> Pero si occidente ya es mas restrictivo y peor que china en muchos aspectos, en china te controla el pchh y la gente al menos es consciente de ello y esta hasta contenta piensan que miran por ellos pero en occidente te controla los mass mierda , redes sociales etc... con su sequito de npcs (90% de la poblacion) y lo gracioso es que se creen libres.
> Ademas las herramientas y politicas de control social son aun mas nefastas que en china , feminismo , violencia de genero , veganismo, lgtb , cambio climatico , inmigracion, denegacion de libertad de expresion y un largo etc.... generando un ejercito de amargados y resentidos.



¿Perdona? Te he leído a veces sobre China y creo que tienes un punto de vista ecuánime y sensato. Pero este mensaje me descoloca.

Yo ya sé que no somos libres en Occidente. De hecho no nos libramos de ir a trabajar los lunes y encima nos han metido el covic chino. 

Pero lo de China es esto y mucho más. Es darle una vuelta de tuerca tremenda. Así que no te flipes.

Y no hace falta que aceptes este reto si no quieres, pero me gustaría que escribieses aquí si no piensas de verdad que los chinos del PCCh son unos genocidas por hacer lo que están haciendo en Xinjiang:* encarcelar a miles sin juicio previo para hacerlos renegar de su fe y cultura.

Dime que con los que se resisten, NO hacen charcutería, para extraerles riñones, pulmones y corazón. 
Que NO los matan en una mesa de operaciones donde son asesinados porque obtienen así los órganos "fresquitos"

Que lo que cuenta este documental es mentira.*



Por supuesto, si no te quieres jugar la vida* callarás o me dirás que todo esto es mentira.*

Por eso no te voy a exigir que te juegues la vida. 

*Mira lo que pasó con el par de canadienses (que no hicieron nada) hasta ser canjeados por la jerarca Meng Wanzhou. *
La amenaza es real.


----------



## kozioł (11 Nov 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Exacto. Y se trata del MAL, con mayúsculas. No tiene nada que ver con izquierda o derecha.



¿Y qué papel tiene para tí tu admirado Putin en esto, si no es el de subordinado a China, para quien actúa de matón controlador en Europa?

Que Bielorrusia es a Rusia lo que Corea del Norte a es a China.

Buenos tiempos para el control y el autoritarismo extremo.


----------



## kozioł (11 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lógicamente lo del control de la natalidad de los chinos es un engañabobos , un engañaoccidentales .
> 
> Si en pocos años han pasado de 600 millones a 1.500 millones , lógicamente ha sucedido justo lo contrario a lo que está pasando en Europa .
> 
> ...



El hilo es genial, y casi todo lo que dices muy acertado, pero aquí patinas miserablemente.

Veamos.
Observa la evolución, en la gráfica desde 1950 hasta hoy, de la política del hijo único se inició en 1979.

*Enlace: Macro tendencias, evolución de la población en China*​






*Si ves el máximo local que señalo en 1987, tiene su explicación:
(página 144 del documento adjuntado)*

_*"La aplicación de la política del hijo único fluctuó a mediados de la década de 1980. *_

_*Muchas familias rurales, en particular aquellas con una sola niña, se opusieron firmemente a la política. Dadas las dificultades prácticas, el gobierno central relajó la política para hacerla más factible en las áreas rurales (con la filosofía de “abrir un pequeño agujero para bloquear una gran brecha”) durante 1984-1985. 
Se elaboró una lista de 14 tipos de casos elegibles para permisos de segundo hijo, siendo la regla más importante que las parejas rurales con una sola hija pueden tener un segundo hijo. 
Muchos gobiernos locales consideraron este cambio como una señal de que el gobierno central concedía menos importancia a la política, y la fecundidad de China se recuperó considerablemente de 1984 a 1986. En 1986, el Consejo de Estado reiteró la política del hijo único y reafirmó la política en todo el país desde *__*1986 a 1990. Después de 1990, la política del hijo único se volvió relativamente estable ".*_

*Las cosas, como ves, no son tan sencillas como para reducirlas a una mera cuenta lineal. 
Además, recuerda el asunto de los abortos masivos y forzados:
(página 144 del documento adjuntado)*

*Hardee-Cleaveland y Banister (1988) señalaron que, durante 1979 y 1982, los abortos obligatorios en el segundo y tercer trimestre de embarazo fueron obligatorios en algunas provincias.** 
En 1983, la implementación de tales medidas obligatorias alcanzó un pico y “China llevó a cabo una campaña nacional de esterilización obligatoria, aborto e inserción de DIU caracterizada por una mano dura en la planificación familiar sin precedentes en el mundo”. **También señalaron que, para quienes escaparon del aborto forzado y continuaron con un embarazo no aprobado, se les impusieron fuertes multas y esos hogares a menudo tenían que pagar entre el 10 y el 20 por ciento de los ingresos familiares durante 7 a 14 años.*


Todo lo que cito lo puedes encontrar en el documento que te adjunto:

*Enlace a documento: 
The Evolution of China’s One-Child Policy and Its Effects on Family Outcomes *
*(Junsen Zhang)*​

*También puedes encontrar una bonita gráfica con la evolución del índice de fertilidad "over the years".*







*Página 145 del documento*


Y como colofón unos comentarios del estudio:

*Observaciones finales (página. 156)*

Aunque la literatura sobre la política de un solo hijo de China generalmente ha descrito un efecto estadísticamente significativo en la reducción de la fertilidad,* l**a mayoría de los estudios encontraron que el efecto era bastante pequeño, especialmente a largo plazo* (Wang et al. 2016). 

*Sin embargo, este pequeño efecto debe entenderse en el contexto del agresivo programa de planificación familiar a principios de la década de 1970. *

Dado el crecimiento económico extremadamente alto de China después de 1979 y la transición de la fertilidad experimentada en otros países del este de Asia,* la disminución de la fertilidad de China después de 1979, que fue significativamente menor de lo que ya había ocurrido durante la década de 1970, no se puede atribuir plenamente o incluso principalmente al efecto de la política de un solo hijo. *

*Usando datos de 16 países con tasas de natalidad similares a la de China en 1970, Wang et al. (2013) encontraron que la tasa de natalidad de estos países disminuyó significativamente y mucho más bruscamente de lo que el gobierno chino predijo que habría ocurrido en China sin la política de un solo hijo, y concluyó que el gobierno de China exageró el efecto de la política de un solo hijo. *

*Para analizar aún más el escenario contrafactual sin la política de un solo hijo, Wang et al. (2013) aplicó un modelo bayesiano que las Naciones Unidas (2011) se utilizaron para sus proyecciones de población y establecieron que "la fertilidad en China habría seguido disminuyendo si la rápida disminución de la fertilidad del país en la década de 1970 ofrece alguna sugerencia sobre la futura trayectoria de fertilidad del país. Según el modelo bayesiano, el declive habría continuado después de 1980. Para el año 2010, la fertilidad habría caído a su nivel actualmente observado de alrededor de 1.5 niños por mujer ". *

O sea, que la política del hijo único no dio exactamente los resultados que predijo el gobierno chino en los años 70. Lo que parece revelar todo esto es que fueron varias medidas coercitivas, incluidas el aborto y la esterilización masivos (la esterilización masiva se practica ahora en Xinjiang) las que han fomentado que la situación demográfica de China a día de hoy sea precaria.

Una muestra de esto:

Es posible que la población de China ya esté cayendo
a medida que los nacimientos se ralentizan aún más​


China’s Population May Already Be Falling as Births Slow Further


----------



## Mora (11 Nov 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> ¿Perdona? Te he leído a veces sobre China y creo que tienes un punto de vista ecuánime y sensato. Pero este mensaje me descoloca.
> 
> Yo ya sé que no somos libres en Occidente. De hecho no nos libramos de ir a trabajar los lunes y encima nos han metido el covic chino.
> 
> ...



Esto te lo contesto meditadamente en serio desde el pc , aunque no se si jugarmela aun con vpn,me encantaria contestarte como se merece pero ya sabes.
A ver en cuanto al mensaje que mencionas es en critica a las politicas actuales y movimientos de occidente , la comparacion con china es solo en ciertos aspectos y un poco en plan hacer reaccionar.De los puntos que comentas hay para 7 hilos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Nov 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> El hilo es genial, y casi todo lo que dices muy acertado, pero aquí patinas miserablemente.
> 
> Veamos.
> Observa la evolución, en la gráfica desde 1950 hasta hoy, de la política del hijo único se inició en 1979.
> ...



lo que tú quieras ! 

pero las cifras cantan : la enorme explosión demográfica del planeta, que se ha duplicado en pocos años hasta los 8 mil millones de habitantes, de alguna parte salen y sabes con certeza que no son los habitantes de Europa occidental, que somos sólo 350 millones de mujeres estériles y hombres castrados. 

Sospecha cuando de las 4.000 millones de mujeres contemporáneas sin contar generaciones pasadas, las más chaladas y estériles son las españolas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Nov 2021)

Lo que está pasando en España en estos últimos años es la primera vez que sucede en la historia de la humanidad. 
Habría que remontarse a Sodoma y Gomorra para encontrar una sociedad parecida. 

Por mucho que se empeñen en hacer creer que los griegos y los romanos tenían una vida sexual promiscua , no es cierto . De hecho siempre se ridiculizó a las personas obsesionadas con el sexo como si fuesen Benny Hill persiguiendo jovencitas. 
Tenemos todavía las tribus y países africanos y musulmanes donde la moral es tan rígida hasta el punto de extirpar el clítoris de las mujeres , que actualmente superan doscientos millones y son más que todas las occidentales incluidas feministas y lesbianas . 
El adulterio siempre fue considerado un delito grave hasta el punto de condenar a muerte por lapidación a quienes lo cometiesen .

Y es que no puede ser de otra forma . La única posibilidad que una población sobreviva es que haya reemplazo generacional , es de sentido común que si una persona no tiene hijos, es el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que se remontan a principio de los tiempos.
Descendemos de hombres y mujeres que superaron la glaciación y vivían en chozas de palos y barro . Aún así pudieron criar a sus hijos con amor , por eso existimos . De hecho descendemos de primates que vivían en los árboles y que luego evolucionaron por las sabanas africanas y todos tuvieron a sus hijos , los cuidaron hasta que se pudieron valer por si mismos .

Sospechen cuando todos esos antepasados pudieron hacerlo y ustedes no . 

Lo que está sucediendo es la implantación de una secta sexual que yo llamo LA BOMBA GAY, porque es la imitación del estilo de vida promiscuo, estéril y destructivo de los gays . Se trata de hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar .
Pero mucho ojo porque estar en celo es sólo el inicio de un ciclo reproductivo , es la primera etapa , luego la mente cambia porque espera el nacimiento del bebé. Como esto no está ocurriendo , la bioquímica de forma instintiva provoca el rechazo hacia la pareja " estéril " y así una vez tras otra. 

El grave problema es que la vida pasa más rápido que lo que suponemos . Entre perder miserablemente valioso tiempo de vida buscando otra nueva relación, follar durante semanas como perros en celo , enfadarse, romper y volver a iniciar lo mismo como Sísifo con su piedra va pasando la juventud sin darnos cuenta. 
El pasado queda en un deja vu de malos recuerdos . los polvos se olvidan porque se solapan unos con otros como comer . es algo muy breve y evanescente que carece de relevancia . sólo queda el dolor , las infidelidades, las peleas, las fotos rotas y borrar de la vida a una persona que se ha convertido en odiosa . 

y de pronto , un día inesperadamente ve la realidad en el espejo : aparece un solterón gordo y calvo o una menopáusica con un gato como única familia. 

Si quieres saber el valor de la vida, sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve.


----------



## birdland (11 Nov 2021)

Es una pena que no siga en vox


----------



## kozioł (11 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo que tú quieras !
> 
> pero las cifras cantan : la enorme explosión demográfica del planeta, que se ha duplicado en pocos años hasta los 8 mil millones de habitantes, de alguna parte salen y sabes con certeza que no son los habitantes de Europa occidental, que somos sólo 350 millones de mujeres estériles y hombres castrados.
> 
> Sospecha cuando de las 4.000 millones de mujeres contemporáneas sin contar generaciones pasadas, las más chaladas y estériles son las españolas.



Ahora sí. En cuanto a España, estamos de acuerdo en algo.
Pero las chinas casi están tan desmoralizadas y chaladas y si no lo están ahora lo harán en nada.

*Se trata de dominio mental. Me explico.*

Los chinos con aborto, esterilización e hijo único tuvieron un "*éxito relativo"* a la vista de los datos. *Tendrás que admitir que podrían haber crecido todavía MUCHO MÁS**.*
Comparemos la evolución en la India y en China, por poner un punto de referencia:

*India*. En 70 años, pasan de 376 a 1393 millones






China. En 70 años, pasan de 554 a 1444 millones.
Obsérvese que al contrario que en la India, la evolución no es uniforme y tiene muchos picos y valles* por efecto de la Gran Hambruna provocada por Mao y las políticas de aborto e hijo único*








*España* ¿qué podemos decir? de 28 a 47M










El cómputo total entre 1950 y la actualidad:





 IndiaChinaEspañaPoblación 1950 (millones)376​554​28​Población 2020 (millones)1393​1444​47​    Incremento en %370.4787​260.6498​167.8571​


Los chinorris se atuvieron a la eugenesia propugnada por Kissinger & Co. y aún así como decías crecieron, aunque no todo lo que hubiera sido de otra manera. Les costó mucha represión llegar a esta situación actual.

Lo que descubre el marxismo cultural y la subversión ideológica es que antes que controlar el coño de una mujer, lo prioritario es atacar a su cerebro para conseguir controlar el exceso reproductivo. ¿Si no, de qué van toda la vaina del Covic y la "amenaza" del CO2 que predica Bill Gates?

Se trata del palo y la zanahoria. Amedrentar por un lado con una "amenaza" y por el otro. Control Mental.

*Zanahoria vs. Palo

Consumismo vs. Comunismo.

"El mundo feliz" vs "1984"

"Yo decido sobre mi cuerpo y mi padre es el Estado" vs. "El Estado me oprime"*

Aquí una entrevista en Madrid de un compañero de Fernando Paz a una china:


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Nov 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Ahora sí. En cuanto a España, estamos de acuerdo en algo.
> Pero las chinas casi están tan desmoralizadas y chaladas y si no lo están ahora lo harán en nada.
> 
> *Se trata de dominio mental. Me explico.*
> ...



Es que tu hablas de cifras relativas y yo de cifras absolutas. 

Hay mentiras , grandes mentiras y estadísticas. 

El aumento de población en los países occidentales se debe a la inmigración masiva puesto que han esterilizado a las mujeres a través de ingeniería social , es decir feminismo .

Hay menos españoles que en 1975 cuando murió Franco. Es fácil de calcular. Sólo hay que multiplicar el número de muertos anuales por 46 años = unos 17 millones de muertos . Teniendo en cuenta que desde la fecha las mujeres españolas no han tenido un mínimo de dos hijos para reemplazar al padre y a la madre, lo que ven tus ojos por la calle no es un espejismo :
*Todo el exceso de población , son extranjeros*


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Nov 2021)

Entre las muchas mentiras que estamos sufriendo está el concepto de país . 

pero cómo se atreven a considerar lo mismo " países " como Singapur y compararlo con China o la India ? esta noticia de hoy cuya pretensión no alcanzo a entender pero siempre en la línea de manipular la mente de los occidentales . 

CHINA : 1.500 MILLONES DE HABITANTES

SINGAPUR : CINCO MILLONES DE HABITANTES ( caben todos en un barrio de Wuhan ) 











El país de Covid cero que fue ejemplo para pasar la pandemia y que ahora sufre un fuerte rebrote por la reapertura


En mayo pasado Singapur fue calificado como el mejor país para pasar la pandemia por Bloomberg, pero ahora está entre los de mayor tasa de contagios y muertes




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## arriondas (11 Nov 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> ¿Y qué papel tiene para tí tu admirado Putin en esto, si no es el de subordinado a China, para quien actúa de matón controlador en Europa?
> 
> Que Bielorrusia es a Rusia lo que Corea del Norte a es a China.
> 
> Buenos tiempos para el control y el autoritarismo extremo.



Rusia no es una subordinada de China, de hecho son más bien socios circunstanciales. 

Los agentes de los oscuros están en todos lados, Rusia incluida. No tiene por que ser Putin, pero si quienes le rodean, o quienes están en no pocas instituciones y órganos. 

Y ellos han decidido que las libertades, tal y como las conocemos, se acabaron. Como decía Zappa, lo mantenían mientras les resultaba rentable. Ahora ya no les hace falta; capitalismo no es igual a libertades, que nos quede bien claro. 

De momento, en muchos países existen un ordenamiento jurídico que garantiza los derechos de los ciudadanos. Pero todo se andará... Serán esos propios ciudadanos, paralizados por el miedo, quienes pidan a gritos que les quiten los derechos y libertades. Al tiempo. La dictadura sin lágrimas, como la denominan algunos.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (11 Nov 2021)

917 dijo:


> Este Foro es muy permeable a mentiras, falsedades y estupideces de extrema derecha so color de trabajo intelectual.



¿ Que se siente cuando te miras al espejo y crees que eres todo un revolucionario pero te das cuenta que solo eres la putita de los poderosos ?


----------



## 917 (11 Nov 2021)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> ¿ Que se siente cuando te miras al espejo y crees que eres todo un revolucionario pero te das cuenta que solo eres la putita de los poderosos ?



Yo no soy nadie mas que una persona que ejerce su libertad de expresión porque vivo en una Democracia que me lo permite.


----------



## Tumama (11 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Estas intoxicado tras años de abrevar bombas de humo del kremlin, que si judios aqui y judios alla. Razona hombre.
> Ya me diras como de bien viven en sus chalets los BOERS después de que su pais fuera destrozado y cayera en anarquia; que mamarrachas hay que leer.
> Ponte en el lugar de alguien multimillonario como puede ser elon musk, disfrutar de la vida es algo mas que estar encerrado en tu reserva con piscina. De hecho elon se ha marchado a TExas desde el estercolero californiano. A la gente de alta educacion le gusta ir a Venecia, Florencia o a Paris tras leerse literatura al respecto y flipar recorriendo calles en donde se ha escrito historia, no les hace ninguna gracia la idea que esos placeres sean ya historia y mucho menos van a dedicarse a destruir ocio de calidad. A esa gente le gusta ir a Operas, Conciertos y demas que no existiran ya nunca gracias al sabotaje de los Imperios del Este. TAmbien les gusta que las industrias funcionen bien para que desarroyen nuevos tratamientos de salud y longevidad, cosa que cuando su pais se convierte en un estercolero eso es imposible.
> 
> Las elites del los Imperios del este no obstante SI hacen todo lo posible para poder disfrutar de estos placeres mas alla de sus palacios-reservas. Como te digo la idea de que elites omnipotentes sabotajean de modo autonomo las republicas que gobiernan es lo mas tonto que hay y no se admite como tesis para hacer historia academica en ningun lado. A nadie se le ocurre que el imperio romano cayó porque enviaron cartas a los barbaros de como tenian que destruir a sus ejercitos y tambien envenenaban a sus propias legiones a sabiendas. Estas payasadas es lo que la sudversion kremlinita quiere que creas para que ataques a tus propias elites y te alinees con las SPETZNAS que te invadiran.



Judíos o no, es innegable que la gente de la casta que tiene el poder vive en sus burbujas. Obviamente no eligen que su burbuja quede en medio de Angola, pero a veces sí que van de safari a alguna reserva de África para matar algún que otro bicho que vos y yo sólo vemos en el zoo, y en el futuro ni zoo.

En sus aviones vuelan para recibir la atención médica donde más les convenga, como Maradona que fue a Cuba. El que empeora es el sistema sanitario público, mientras que el privado, al acceso de los que tienen algo de dinero, sigue tan bueno como de costumbre. La educación pública hoy es vergonzosa, mientras que los colegios privados son algo más decentes, y los más caros de entre los privados mucho mejor, pero a esos sólo van pocos.

Yo sí veo que son posibles esas burbujas, más aún con la globalización, donde pueden tener una casa aquí, otra allí, otra más allá. Lo de Venecia, es que si lo que desearían es erradicar el turismo masivo, para poder ir a disfrutarla tranquilos y no dándose codazos con tres chinos por subirse a una góndola.

¿La ópera? ¿Cuánta gente de segunda clase hace falta para tener una buena ópera, un concierto, o coserles sus vestidos a medida? Lo que sobra es el resto.

Y no es ninguna novedad una sociedad donde un grupo de gente lleva una vida de lujos y el resto rozando la miseria. Pero tiene que ser una miseria cómoda, el tener para comer y llegar al día siguiente, y lo justo para eso. De este modo se mantiene a la multitud alejada de andar con preocupaciones más abstractas.

Claro que un romano estaba atado a su tierra en el imperio y no le convenía en absoluto que llegue una horda de bárbaros a pisotear todo. Pero hoy es diferente. Hoy el que tiene el dinero y el poder es completamente apátrida. No tiene atadura a ningún lugar, tiene tierra en todas partes, bienes en todas partes. Tiene métodos de administración que incluso le permiten generar alguna subida artificial en un sitio para vender antes de huir.

¿Que si además hay ideas subversivas, que los kremlinitas también ganan de esta destrucción? No lo sé. Pero lo que sí, es que se busca extremar la desigualdad económica en nuestros países: que haya un puñado de señores bien, un par más de personas que les parezcan útiles por tener alguna habilidad y el resto en la miseria. Que lo veo en primera persona en la decadencia de este sitio, donde ahora en las calles de mi ciudad vuelvo a ver carros tirados a caballo o coches cayéndose a pedazos, pero también algún Hummer o Ferrari, que nunca había visto antes.

Si la desigualdad extrema es un objetivo o es un medio, ni idea. Quizá logrando que todos muramos de hambre luego así logren que recibamos con los brazos abiertos un Estado como el chino. Pero mientras tanto, los de más arriba en su burbuja no se ven perjudicados en lo mínimo.


----------



## Tiresias (11 Nov 2021)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> *¿ Que se siente cuando te miras al espejo y crees que eres todo un revolucionario pero te das cuenta que solo eres la putita de los poderosos ?*



Para enmarcar.


----------



## BHAN83 (11 Nov 2021)

Ultraderechistas trasnochados que todavia no se enteraron que ya cayó el muro de Berlín.

Anormales para los cuales la clase más baja de la que preocuparse en España es "la clase media" (vagos e inutiles que viven de herencias).

Y que no tienen ni puta idea de China pero hablan de China, cuando todo de lo que se quejan de la España actual, en China no existe.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Nov 2021)

Que no hombre. Occidente esta bajo ataque de los Imperios de Este, esto no tiene nada que ver con una conjura de nuestras elites que teniendo ya capital e influencia de sobra se dedican a trasformar los países en los que viven en estercoleros.

Eso Si sucedió cuando la Burgesia entre los que podemos incluir a capitalistas judios pero siendo solo una fraccion de las fuerzas que se mobilizaron, derribaron el antiguo regimen y obraron la secularizacion de la sociedad, alli SÍ cobra especial importancia la Masoneria. Eso sucedió ya en el siglo XIX y se trata de una realidad que se encuentra consumada, es un anacronismo seguir en el marco de una trasformacion social que se encuentra ya consumada. El biotopo en el que las elites a las que denuncias ya maximizaban su fitness se alcanzo hace muchas decadas con la globalizacion liberal. Pero ahora estamos en otra fase de trasformacion mundial, en donde los Imperios del Este; China y Rusia quieren trasformar nuestro biotopo en un estercolero para señorearse de los restos.

Fijate por ejemplo las propias universidades elitistas como Harvard o Yale, resulta que ahora educan a los hijos de las elites en que las matemáticas son opresion cultural y serrin de la peor calidad. Alli van judios y de todo, nadie en su sano juicio puede llegar a la conclusion que los padres quieren que sus hijos sean convertidos en cretinos. Lo que ha sucedido es que siguiendo los planteamientos de Gramscy, se han infiltrado en la educación de las elites. 

Occidente ha sido agujereada como un queso grullere por la subversion y por la promocion de la peor hez desclasada que venderia a su madre a los puestos relevantes. Por ejemplo la ratachepuda, un emigrado que ha hecho fortuna dejandose comprar por el narco a costa de trasformar España en el biotopo estercolerizado que el Kremlin desea. Las redes de la guerra hibrida seleccionan a la peor hez posible, solo asi se explica que psicopatas a los que nadie quiere como sanchez o la rata chepuda, que destruyen el valor del IBEX35, que son recividos con abucheos e insultos, lleguen a donde han llegado. Porque han sido seleccionados por su capacidad destructiva.

En fin, cuando no soys capaces de entender estos razonamientos tan sencillos de la dinamica de los imperios y el papel de las elites en una sociedad, es que sencillamente os han hackeado y os convertido en minusvalidos, os han vuelto incompetentes para entender la realidad.





Tumama dijo:


> Judíos o no, es innegable que la gente de la casta que tiene el poder vive en sus burbujas. Obviamente no eligen que su burbuja quede en medio de Angola, pero a veces sí que van de safari a alguna reserva de África para matar algún que otro bicho que vos y yo sólo vemos en el zoo, y en el futuro ni zoo.
> 
> En sus aviones vuelan para recibir la atención médica donde más les convenga, como Maradona que fue a Cuba. El que empeora es el sistema sanitario público, mientras que el privado, al acceso de los que tienen algo de dinero, sigue tan bueno como de costumbre. La educación pública hoy es vergonzosa, mientras que los colegios privados son algo más decentes, y los más caros de entre los privados mucho mejor, pero a esos sólo van pocos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumama (11 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Que no hombre. Occidente esta bajo ataque de los Imperios de Este, esto no tiene nada que ver con una conjura de nuestras elites que teniendo ya capital e influencia de sobra se dedican a trasformar los países en los que viven en estercoleros.
> 
> Eso Si sucedió cuando la Burgesia entre los que podemos incluir a capitalistas judios pero siendo solo una fraccion de las fuerzas que se mobilizaron, derribaron el antiguo regimen y obraron la secularizacion de la sociedad, alli SÍ cobra especial importancia la Masoneria. Eso sucedió ya en el siglo XIX y se trata de una realidad que se encuentra consumada, es un anacronismo seguir en el marco de una trasformacion social que se encuentra ya consumada. El biotopo en el que las elites a las que denuncias ya maximizaban su fitness se alcanzo hace muchas decadas con la globalizacion liberal. Pero ahora estamos en otra fase de trasformacion mundial, en donde los Imperios del Este; China y Rusia quieren trasformar nuestro biotopo en un estercolero para señorearse de los restos.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con tu descripción de los hechos, lo de que se selecciona a la peor calaña para gobernar, que nos quieren cretinizar y esa parte de tu argumento.

Lo que no coincido es sólo en la premisa de que yo sí creo que puedan vivir en sus burbujas y completamente deslocalizados, "apátridamente" con el resto peleándose por las migas de un pan de soja, mientras que vos crees que no.

Esa diferencia hace que yo vea factible un enemigo interno, mientras que para vos sólo puede ser externo.
Y también hace que yo crea que el objetivo es un gobierno totalitario mundial, mientras que para vos es el imperio de los países del este sobre el resto.

Por eso es que entiendo todo lo que planteas, pero para mí sigue valiendo la premisa de que pueden vivir en burbujas, que es lo que me parece ver en mi país.

Lo de que soy minusválido sobra. Porque yo mismo podría insultarte basado en tu opinión, que no veo más fundamentada que la mía la cual, al menos aceptas que llegó a darse alguna vez en la historia no muy lejana.

Ojalá fuera como vos decís, entonces uno podría en última instancia salvarse el culo con un boleto a Rusia.

Según yo lo veo, la salvación material es venderte al globalismo, aceptar su ideología lo antes posible para no ser de los últimos en la repartija de migajas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Nov 2021)

__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.es











Individualismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org










Colectivismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org









__





Objetivismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org







@AYN RANDiano2 ¿ Lo contrario de socialista es objetivista?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Nov 2021)

Lo de las burbujas es una mamarrachada como un templo. Estas diciendo que las elites francesas por ejemplo maniobran deliberadamente para que el 99% del territorio se convierta en una zona no go y que estalle una guerra civil alli mientras que se quedan mirando el panorama desde sus palacios. Como los BOER vamos, o como se esperaban los patricios romanos la llegada de Anibal, tan tranquilos desde el palatinado que a ellos plin. Esto son payasadas hombre.

No te das cuenta de que esta creencia no es sostenible y que solo la sostienes porque tu ya estas emocionalmente vinculado con que los judios, a quien conoces uno y es kioskero y que hacen vida normal, porque te han vendido INVENTS y literatura para que creas eso. Y luego ya tienes que encajar las piezas a martillazos. Los que van a trasformar occidente en estercoleros no viven aqui, ellos se pasearan tranquilamente por sus territorios imperiales de calles limpias y personas civilizadas.

Luego dices gobierno mundial, ya el problema es que el sabotaje no es mundial SOLO SUCEDE CONTRA OCCIDENTE. Rusia y china se mofan de las cumbres climaticas que han preparado sus agentes, los ecoterroristas y cientificos a los que han comprado.

Si es que no hay que ir mas lejos, la guerra civil española la causaron agentes a sueldo del Kremlin que radicalizaron la Republica, para que que hubiera la maryor destrucción posible antes de falcarnos un regimen comunista. Es que esto de que el Imperio del Este trate de infiltrarnos y destruirnos ya ha pasado hace nada.

Los sicarios mimados de Stalin en España (larazon.es) 

Es que vamos, SUCEDIENDO DELANTE DE LAS NARICES DE TODO EL MUNDO Y TIENEN EL CEREBRO DESTRUIDO POR LA DESINFORMACION



Tumama dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tu descripción de los hechos, lo de que se selecciona a la peor calaña para gobernar, que nos quieren cretinizar y esa parte de tu argumento.
> 
> Lo que no coincido es sólo en la premisa de que yo sí creo que puedan vivir en sus burbujas y completamente deslocalizados, "apátridamente" con el resto peleándose por las migas de un pan de soja, mientras que vos crees que no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumama (11 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo de las burbujas es una mamarrachada como un templo. Estas diciendo que las elites francesas por ejemplo maniobran deliberadamente para que el 99% del territorio se convierta en una zona no go y que estalle una guerra civil alli mientras que se quedan mirando el panorama desde sus palacios. Como los BOER vamos, o como se esperaban los patricios romanos la llegada de Anibal, tan tranquilos desde el palatinado que a ellos plin. Esto son payasadas hombre.
> 
> No te das cuenta de que esta creencia no es sostenible y que solo la sostienes porque tu ya estas emocionalmente vinculado con que los judios, a quien conoces uno y es kioskero y que hacen vida normal, porque te han vendido INVETS y literatura para que creas eso. Los que van a trasformar occidente en estercoleros no viven aqui, ellos se pasearan tranquilamente por sus territorios imperiales de calles limpias y personas civilizadas.



Estás refutando algo que no dije.

Los apátridas no están pegados a ninguna parte.

Y todos sabemos que la auto-promoción o planes ocultos existen en algunos grupos de nuestra sociedad. De hecho los masones se enorgullecen de la constitución española según tengo entendido. ¿Lo sabían en ese entonces los españoles, o recién se lo puede saber cuando ya es hecho consumado? ¿Quien dice que no esté ocurriendo lo mismo hoy con otros temas, como todo esto del covid, el calentamiento, la escasez, el plan 2030?

Y no es una mamarrachada lo de que ellos vivan muy bien mientras la mayoría muy mal. Lo de que el 99% del territorio sea no-go es invento tuyo. La gente está amontonada en mucho menos que el 99%. Y hasta en las peores ciudades hay zonas ricas con mucha limpieza, arbolado, gente bien vestida, luego algunas zonas de personas que no son ricas ni nunca lo serán pero que tampoco viven en la miseria, serían los artesanos, y franjas de personas atrapadas en la subsistencia, la plebe. Si hasta algunos "intelectuales" sugieren aislar a los humanos en megalópolis y vaciar el resto del planeta (enlace a esta ridiculez, en ElPais), todo sea en nombre de cuidar a la pacha gaia. Quien dice que, vaciando el mundo rural, no sean ellos quien se lo queden.

Lo veo y son sociedades casi totalmente impermeables entre sí. Aunque se te ocurra alguna excepción.

A los bóers ya los nombraste un par de veces. No conozco mucho la historia de Sudáfrica, pero es claro que en Sudáfrica sí que hay gente viviendo muy bien:

De La extrema desigualdad en Sudáfrica delata la huella prevalente del apartheid


> Así, el 1 % mejor posicionado de la población posee el 70,9 % de la riqueza total del país, mientras que el 60 % con menos recursos concentra solo el 7 %.
> La clase media es pequeña y más de la mitad de la población vive por debajo de la línea de la pobreza, cuya trayectoria de reducción se revirtió especialmente desde 2011.



Habría que ver si la delincuencia afecta a TODOS los ricos, o sólo a los blancos clase media o media-alta.


En todo caso hay ejemplos en la historia de los poderosos viviendo con pueblo en miseria, y ejemplos donde todo se va al demonio para todos. Tu punto de vista no es mejor que el mío ni tiene más argumentos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Nov 2021)

A ver por muy apatridas que sean los judios resulta que han volado de los paises islamicos desde 1950. Y han volado no a sudafrica o a un cagarrutal cualquiera sino a las sociedades occidentales en donde nadie les acuchilla por la calle. Si fuera cierta la mamarrachada que sueltas, los judios, los boers o las elites cristianas del Libano se hubieran quedado alli en sus mansiones cuando hezbola o las guerrillas marxistas llevaron alli la guerra civil y la desestabilizacion. Pero nada de eso sucede. Si es que no se si sabes que a las elites francesas de Haiti las exterminaron cuando la republica cayo en desestabilizacion, pero seguro que ahora viven mejor muertos. El nivel de payasadas es abrumador.

Lo que tu llamas intelectuales son portavoces de la guerra hibrida de los imperios del este que hacen de coartada de las guerrillas comunistas por ejemplo, que tras su accion no queda ninguna de esas elites a las que llamas apatridas, sino que salen escopetados del lodazal a un pais normal, si esque queda alguno ya.

En fin, os han metido tal cantidad de basura bajo los cascos que estais incapacitados para entender la realidad.



Tumama dijo:


> Estás refutando algo que no dije.
> 
> Los apátridas no están pegados a ninguna parte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumama (11 Nov 2021)

Has editado el mensaje, respondo aquí a los párrafos añadidos



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Luego dices gobierno mundial, ya el problema es que el sabotaje no es mundial SOLO SUCEDE CONTRA OCCIDENTE. Rusia y china se mofan de las cumbres climaticas que han preparado sus agentes, los ecoterroristas y cientificos a los que han comprado.
> 
> Si es que no hay que ir mas lejos, la guerra civil española la causaron agentes a sueldo del Kremlin que radicalizaron la Republica, para que que hubiera la maryor destrucción posible antes de falcarnos un regimen comunista. Es que esto de que el Imperio del Este trate de infiltrarnos y destruirnos ya ha pasado hace nada.
> 
> ...



En Rusia y en China ya tuvieron comunismo durante el tiempo suficiente. 

El estado totalitario de China no se diferencia mucho del que tienen ideado para nosotros.

Por lo tanto, los países a convertir en hormigueros humanos son cualquiera excepto China, que ya lo es.

¿No había una sobre representación de algún pueblo en particular entre los líderes del Kremlin que instalaron allí el comunismo y pretendían instalárselos a ustedes?

Aún asumiendo que los países del este tramen en contra nuestro, los cipayos existen y son la gente de adentro que aplaude a los invasores para poder recibir como favor alguna influencia o podercito extra en los territorios que antes eran un país independiente.

Abriendo los ojos podes ver cómo el que está por arriba te enfrenta con tu vecino para que ustedes pierdan el tiempo en tonterías mientras él les quita lo importante.

En unos días son elecciones en mi país. Entre los temas más importantes propuestos por cualquier partido de los que se presentan está lo de una economía sostenible, cuotas de carbono, cuestiones de género, etc. Todo esto mientras nos saquean a cuatro manos, la inflación le roba a la gente su dinero (inflación es equivalente a especuladores robando a los pobres) y no podrían importarnos menos lo que pasa en el Amazonas. En lugar de debatir sobre el sexo de los ángeles mientras nos roban, estamos debatiendo sobre el género de los travelos.

Mira, en esta ciudad tiene su casa Cristina Kirchner: El Calafate - Wikipedia
Mira el mapa, busca la ciudad más cercana. Tiene su propio aeropuerto para llegar en su propio avión.
Mira la población de esa ciudad.
Y eso no es único ni la excepción.
Es un ejemplo puntual para mostrarte, el primero que me viene en mente.


----------



## Orífero (11 Nov 2021)

Gobielno Chino no quelel llenal su país de miglantes.

El Aliki Mau sel tipical spanish que ahola quele culpal al empedlado del cletinismo de los eulopeos que no dal una a delechas y sel unos infantiloides.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Nov 2021)

A ver que china la Gobierna el PCCh y no Londres, ni los judios. ¿como van a sojuzgar en un plantemiento de gobierno mundial a los chinos si son la region mas homogenea e impermeable al internacionalismo liberal, si los unicos lugares sometidos a sabotaje son justamente las naciones que ya estan bajo gobierno de nuestras elites, es decir el viejo mundo?.

Si fuera cierto, sucederia que el sabotaje seria mayor en china y rusia que son paises refractarios a la OTAN ect, para doblegarlos y no a nosotros que esa gente es ya de facto nuestra elite. No se sostiene por ningún lado.

En cambio sufrimos sabotaje porque las elites de esos imperios del este quieren someternos dado que no lo estamos todavia.

Si es que a nadie se le ocurre que Inglaterra fuera a dominar china, saboteando su metropoli en Londres y dejando al margen del sabotaje y dejando que se fortalezzca el poder de los mandarines.



Tumama dijo:


> Has editado el mensaje, respondo aquí a los párrafos añadidos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumama (11 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> A ver por muy apatridas que sean los judios resulta que han volado de los paises islamicos desde 1950. Y han volado no a sudafrica o a un cagarrutal cualquiera sino a las sociedades occidentales en donde nadie les acuchilla por la calle. Si fuera cierta la mamarrachada que sueltas, los judios, los boers o las elites cristianas del Libano se hubieran quedado alli en sus mansiones cuando hezbola o las guerrillas marxistas llevaron alli la guerra civil y la desestabilizacion. Pero nada de eso sucede. Si es que no se si sabes que a las elites francesas de Haiti las exterminaron cuando la republica cayo en desestabilizacion, pero seguro que ahora viven mejor muertos. El nivel de payasadas es abrumador.
> 
> Lo que tu llamas intelectuales son portavoces de la guerra hibrida de los imperios del este que hacen de coartada de las guerrillas comunistas por ejemplo, que tras su accion no queda ninguna de esas elites a las que llamas apatridas, sino que salen escopetados del lodazal a un pais normal, si esque queda alguno ya.
> 
> En fin, os han metido tal cantidad de basura bajo los cascos que estais incapacitados para entender la realidad.




La gente de la casta poderosa de *hoy* tiene la posibilidad de huir a donde se le antoje manteniendo su nivel de vida. Sólo cambian esta montaña por aquel mar, este clima por aquel otro.

Las elites cristianas del Líbano puede que no hayan sido invitadas a formar parte de las élites del proyecto globalista, materialista, totalitario y ateo o new age (quizá ateo como en el comunismo: todo prohibido menos la sinagoga).

Si asumes al final que puede que no quede ningún país normal ya ¿entonces no te das cuenta de que me das la razón?

Paso de seguir discutiendo por ahora, no vamos a llegar a ningún lado porque ninguna de nuestras posturas es demostrable. Lo tuyo y lo mío son suposiciones, sólo que vos crees tener más razón por insultar o decir que son mamarruchadas.


----------



## Orífero (11 Nov 2021)

Inglaterra (y unos cuantos) ya quisieron dominar China hace un siglo.

No me vengáis con mierdas. Nuestro mundo se derrumba porque ha sido construido sobre una gran mentira sionista y nos la hemos tragado, y ya tocaba guerra para sustituir a la población. Punto. Las fantasías que os queráis montar ya son otra cosa.

Yo no recuerdo a ningún presidente chino dándole órdenes a Fráudez y trayendo oleadas de africanos. Recuerdo a Soros. Anda ya a pastar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Nov 2021)

Que no tienen la posibilidad de huir a donde se les antoje leñe porque hay lugares que ya han dejado de ser habitables,

Recent tax rules cause wealth flight in California | Law Offices of Robert T. Leonard, APC (leonardtaxlaw.com)

Por eso cuando los paises islámicos se han radicalizado han huido de alli como moscas los judíos desmontando por completo la mamarrachada de que ellos se aíslan en sus mansiones e ya. Gracias a la inmigración yihadista no es que lo judios se refugien en sus palacios, sino que emigran de la propia europa a Israel.

Antes la Elite europea se recorria europa en coche o en carro como parte de su formación, sin tene que llevar guardaespaldas ni nada. No haces mas que repetir las payasadas de kremlin comedies y cartoons de que ahora las elites estan mucho mejor que entonces. Las elites de vascogandas industriales por ejemplo con la guerrilla marxista de la ETA montada por la URSS no estaban desde luego mejor que con la estabilidad de Franco y señal de que no podian guarecerse en sus chalets de Neguri e ya es que se largaron cientos de miles del mejor capital humano vasco en donde no estaban los del tiro en la nuca.

Y no me vengas con que mi postura no es demostrable cuando te estoy poniendo ejemplo de lo que ha pasado con las elites que se han largado cuando las sociedades han caido en la desestabilizacion y guerra civil. Es la mamarrachada que dices que no les afecta la que esta refutada por la realidad cientifica.

Millonarios, exitosos y viajeros: la otra cara de la diáspora de Venezuela que disfruta del "sueño colombiano" | MUNDO | EL COMERCIO PERÚ

Te lo repito, os han gripado el cerebro con las toneladas de desinformacion, historias de reptilianos, ovnis, judios y masones, que ya no os funciona y no soys capaces de procesar unas razones que son cristalinas como el agua. Estamos bajo asedio del KREMLIN y del PCCh.




Tumama dijo:


> La gente de la casta poderosa de *hoy* tiene la posibilidad de huir a donde se le antoje manteniendo su nivel de vida. Sólo cambian esta montaña por aquel mar, este clima por aquel otro.
> 
> Las elites cristianas del Líbano puede que no hayan sido invitadas a formar parte de las élites del proyecto globalista, materialista, totalitario y ateo o new age (quizá ateo como en el comunismo: todo prohibido menos la sinagoga).
> 
> ...


----------



## BHAN83 (12 Nov 2021)

Ya nos gustaria convertirnos en China.






En China no hay inmis pagapensiones y la edad de jubilación es a los 60 años


En China la jubilación es a los 60 años en hombres, y en mujeres 50-55 años (según la dureza de su trabajo). 15 años de cotizacion. Y una media del 70% del sueldo, unos 500 € de media de pension en la ciudad, suficiente para una vida digna en China...




www.burbuja.info













*Tema mítico* : - BRUSELAS AMENAZA: O se sube el tiempo de cálculo de las PENSIONES, o no se reciben FONDOS.


España tendrá que alargar el período de cálculo de las pensiones si quiere recibir los fondos europeos. Así figura en el 'contrato' que han firmado el Gobierno y la Comisión Europea este miércoles. Subir el tiempo de trabajo para la cotización fue una medida que estuvo en los borradores...




www.burbuja.info





Jaja

Por desgracia para nosotros China no está interesada en exportar su modelo de país a ningún otro.

China es como el EEUU de los años 70 (el EEUU mas prospero para todo que ha existido, el de mandar el hombre a la luna), solo le interesa el comercio internacional pero sin meter las narices en asuntos de otros paises.


----------



## Phoenician (12 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mucho ojo , que pueden ser los chinos los jefes de Biden y los que financian toda la destrucción de occidente.
> Recuerden a Zapatero .
> 
> 
> ...



Los jefes de todo esto son los globalistas. Sólo temen a los chinos porque aunque parece que van a lo mismo por el momento, son aliados ocasionales en este instante, pero podrían querer vengarse por las guerras del opio en algún momento. 

Subconscientemente los globalistas tienen este miedo a los chinos. A USA no lo temen porque lo dominan, temían que Trump atara cabos y les pusiera en su sitio pero ni Trump se atrevió contra ellos y esa falta de huevos la pagó con la derrota. Manipularon a través de los medios y pusieron a su títere senil Biden.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Nov 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Los jefes de todo esto son los globalistas. Sólo temen a los chinos porque aunque parece que van a lo mismo por el momento, son aliados ocasionales en este instante, pero podrían querer vengarse por las guerras del opio en algún momento.
> 
> Subconscientemente los globalistas tienen este miedo a los chinos. A USA no lo temen porque lo dominan, temían que Trump atara cabos y les pusiera en su sitio pero ni Trump se atrevió contra ellos y esa falta de huevos la pagó con la derrota. Manipularon a través de los medios y pusieron a su títere senil Biden.



1) después del vapuleo a Trump y robarle las elecciones, sabemos con seguridad que el presidente de Estados Unidos es un simple títere que no manda nada. 

2) Trump tienen enemigos poderosos a nivel supranacional que además son los jefes de Biden.

3) Zapatero y por asociación Sánchez , además de " El grupo de Puebla " = el comunismo sudamericano , son empleados de los chinos. 

4 ) Los chinos financiaron " la revolución de los claveles y ahora las colonias portuguesas son colonias chinas " 









Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital


Es de hace algún tiempo, pero merece la pena verlo, porque el tipo sigue en las mismas. Y haciendo millones. Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Phoenician (12 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> 1) después del vapuleo a Trump y robarle las elecciones, sabemos con seguridad que el presidente de Estados Unidos es un simple títere que no manda nada.
> 
> 2) Trump tienen enemigos poderosos a nivel supranacional que además son los jefes de Biden.
> 
> ...



Está claro que el globalismo está aliado con los chinos ahora mismo. No creo que uno mande sobre el otro: los chinos ya tienen la experiencia de la guerra del opio para saber cómo se las gastan los globalistas, y éstos temen que por ese motivo los chinos se tomen la revancha... Si los globalistas acaban con USA estarán desamparados frente a los chinos. Supongo que la cosa quedará en tablas...


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Nov 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Está claro que el globalismo está aliado con los chinos ahora mismo. No creo que uno mande sobre el otro: los chinos ya tienen la experiencia de la guerra del opio para saber cómo se las gastan los globalistas, y éstos temen que por ese motivo los chinos se tomen la revancha... Si los globalistas acaban con USA estarán desamparados frente a los chinos. Supongo que la cosa quedará en tablas...









A la hora de la verdad se sabe quienes son los verdaderos aliados . 

Todo lo demás son pantomimas 

_*EL ARTE DE LA GUERRA CONSISTE EN EL ENGAÑO, EN VENCER SIN LUCHAR 
*_
*( Sun Tzu ) *


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Está claro que el globalismo está aliado con los chinos ahora mismo. No creo que uno mande sobre el otro: los chinos ya tienen la experiencia de la guerra del opio para saber cómo se las gastan los globalistas, y éstos temen que por ese motivo los chinos se tomen la revancha... Si los globalistas acaban con USA estarán desamparados frente a los chinos. Supongo que la cosa quedará en tablas...



El globalismo tiene que pasar por China sí o sí. Es un hueso duro de roer, se trata de una jugada difícil.

Tienen que fomentar sus ansias expansivas con el objetivo de que se fusionen con el resto del mundo mientras mantienen ese extraño equilibrio entre la banca central y la banca financiera/comercial dentro de su frontera.

...

Por mucho que los chinos se monten "pajas mentales" en torno al equilibrio y el yin yang, es fácil que pretendan replegarse sobre si mismos, entonces tendríamos una guerra abierta encima de la mesa. Ese es un escenario que si fuese globalista pretendería evitar. 

Los chinos pueden jactarse de su paciencia, pero los globalistas tienen más y juegan con las naciones.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Paso de seguir discutiendo por ahora, no vamos a llegar a ningún lado porque ninguna de nuestras posturas es demostrable. Lo tuyo y lo mío son suposiciones, sólo que vos crees tener más razón por insultar o decir que son mamarruchadas.



Usted comprende el mundo mediante diversos planos y "Ariki mau" lo comprende mediante uno solo. Así resulta imposible mantener una conversación.

Para más inri es un tipo de insulto fácil, en eso se parece al forero "el perro".

Tenga paciencia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2021)

A ver, Trump representa a la vieja globalización liberal, a la tradición USAna que es masónica de PE a PA, es proisrael como el que más. Ha hecho fortuna como constructor y como sabe todo el mundo eso no se hace sino estas bien relacionado.
Es mentira que Trump encarne los valores tradicionalistas, no, lo que pasa que contra la vieja globalización liberal se han levantado los Imperios del Este y han derramado una guerra hibrida de marxismo cultural, que hace parecer que los valores masónicos seculares son de extrema derecha.

EEUU lleva 100 años siendo agujereada como un queso grullere por la infiltración marxista, cuya batuta esta en los Imperios del Este ahora fundamentalmente el chino.

Mientras que a nosotros nos afecta mas el asalto kremlinita, a EEUU le afecta más el chino y tiene que ver con en iberoamerica la KGB fue capaz de cimentar una red de financiación basada en el trafico de drogas queasalato rapidamente el poder politico en muchos espacios.

No encuentro el video ahora, pero hay un miembro del PCCh alardeando publicamente de que tienen a gente comprada en USA y de todo. A Trump le robaron las elecciones un complot de guerra hibrida para crear un gobierno en EEUU que fuera favorable a los intereses comerciales del PCCh como se alega en ese video. @kozioł sabe cual es ese video.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> 1) después del vapuleo a Trump y robarle las elecciones, sabemos con seguridad que el presidente de Estados Unidos es un simple títere que no manda nada.
> 
> 2) Trump tienen enemigos poderosos a nivel supranacional que además son los jefes de Biden.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2021)

Pero pon una arroba cuando cites mi nick traidorzuelo y asi me entero de lo que cacareas de mi.

He desmontado su pretension al selañarle que las elites autoctonas huyen del pais si este se desestabiliza, sino quieren ser exterminadas como paso en Haiti. Claro que hay elites en juego, pero pertenecen a las potencias rivales, como la mafia kremlinita y el PCCh. Que las elites autoctonas hayan sido expulsadas de controlar la vida politica, como paso con la ETA, o las allan vuelto cretinas; por infiltracion gramscyana en la educacion ect. Pues no lo niego sino que lo afirmo para completar el panorama.



ESC dijo:


> Usted comprende el mundo mediante diversos planos y "Ariki mau" lo comprende mediante uno solo. Así resulta imposible mantener una conversación.
> 
> Para más inri es un tipo de insulto fácil, en eso se parece al forero "el perro".
> 
> Tenga paciencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Nov 2021)

esta serie de documentales sobre china está genial. 

Se entiende mejor el mundo que nos ha tocado vivir. 









Imperios de la plata (cap 3)


Con el Imperio Qing maltratado por los británicos en la primera Guerra del Opio, se ven obligados a hacer concesi...




www.documaniatv.com


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero pon una arroba cuando cites mi nick ... y asi me entero de lo que cacareas de mi.



No hacía falta. Se ha enterado igualmente.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> "traidorzuelo"



Todo aquel que no comparta su limitada visión es un traidor... sé que no debo tomarme en serio sus provocaciones ... "mamarrachas".



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> He desmontado su pretension al selañarle que las elites autoctonas huyen del pais si este se desestabiliza, sino quieren ser exterminadas como paso en Haiti. Claro que hay elites en juego, pero pertenecen a las potencias rivales, como la mafia kremlinita y el PCCh. Que las elites autoctonas hayan sido expulsadas de controlar la vida politica, como paso con la ETA, o las allan vuelto cretinas; por infiltracion gramscyana en la educacion ect. Pues no lo niego sino que lo afirmo para completar el panorama.



Bien. Sea como fuere, usted se ríe del globalismo refiriéndose a conspiranoicos, reptilianos masones y demás.

El globalismo es una idea muy sencilla. Un solo estado mundial, una sola entidad bancaria central, una sola convención monetaria abstracta en manos de entidades bancarias privadas constituidas como sociedades anónimas. No hay más.

Eso es el globalismo y no es un objetivo fácil.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ...



Usted y el forero "el perro" deberían rebajar el tono.

Aquí estamos todos con las mismas vicisitudes y no nos dedicamos a andar insultando al personal.

Mantengamos unos mínimos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2021)

Claro, los banqueros controlan el destino de occidente, pero no pueden evitar que las capitalizaciones de sus bancos se hundan en la miseria y no hagan mas que ganar cada vez menos y despedir personal. Están boyantes.

La banca encara la crisis con los niveles de rentabilidad más bajos del último lustro | Compañías | Cinco Días (elpais.com)

Como vengo repitiendo las bombas de humo que los imperios del Este nos arrojan para que no nos enteremos de como son ellos los que nos sabotajean no tienen consistencia. Ahora me dirás que existen bancos en el Astral que esos si salen ganando. Pues no, la explicacion sencilla de esto es el sabotaje que estan propiciando nuestros enemigos geopoliticos.

En fin, que eres un payaso representando un papel. Un traidor.




ESC dijo:


> No hacía falta. Se ha enterado igualmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ESC dijo:


> Usted y el forero "el perro" deberían rebajar el tono.
> 
> Aquí estamos todos con las mismas vicisitudes y no nos dedicamos a andar insultando al personal.
> 
> Mantengamos unos mínimos.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Nov 2021)

Paz todavía está lejos de comprender lo de la vacuna


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claro, los banqueros controlan el destino de occidente, pero no pueden evitar que las capitalizaciones de sus bancos se hundan en la miseria y no hagan mas que ganar cada vez menos y despedir personal. Están boyantes.



No he dicho que los banqueros controlen el destino de occidente. Señalo un organigrama completo de poder en clave institucional. Estado + banca en clave monetaria abstracta. 

No es una cuestión de números, es una cuestión de poder o más bien de formar parte del mismo. 

El mayor peligro que corren las entidades bancarias es la pulsión de los estados por fagocitarles. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La banca encara la crisis con los niveles de rentabilidad más bajos del último lustro | Compañías | Cinco Días (elpais.com)



En ese artículo solamente se refleja la banca española. Banca española que el año pasado estaba peleando por poder realizar fusiones transfronterizas como entidad cuando en el fondo ya están constituidas como sociedad anónima. ...



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Como vengo repitiendo las bombas de humo que los imperios del Este nos arrojan para que no nos enteremos de como son ellos los que nos sabotajean no tienen consistencia. Ahora me dirás que existen bancos en el Astral que esos si salen ganando. Pues no, la explicacion sencilla de esto es el sabotaje que estan propiciando nuestros enemigos geopoliticos.



La gran baza de la banca ahora es camelar a Rusia y China como nuevas potencias y centros financieros bajo el entramado bancario mundial Efectivamente



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En fin, que eres un payaso representando un papel. Un traidor.



La retahíla de insultos que no falte. 

Lo que decía, usted es como "el perro". Vienen a verter su mierda a este foro porque no se atreven en la calle.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Nov 2021)

ESC dijo:


> No he dicho que los banqueros controlen el destino de occidente. Señalo un organigrama completo de poder en clave institucional. Estado + banca en clave monetaria abstracta.
> 
> No es una cuestión de números, es una cuestión de poder o más bien de formar parte del mismo.
> 
> ...



Arrikitaun es de lo más tonto que hay en este foro


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Arrikitaun es de lo más tonto que hay en este foro



Paso de insultarle, no conseguiría nada. Tiene una visión limitada del mundo y carga a todo aquel que no se limite a su punto de vista.

Vengo aquí a contrastar impresiones y análisis entendiendo que el mundo está vivo, en movimiento. No se me pasa por la cabeza insultar a alguien cuando además en este caso solamente estoy realizando un análisis descriptivo.

No sé qué le pasa a este tipo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Nov 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Paso de insultarle, no conseguiría nada. Tiene una visión limitada del mundo y carga a todo aquel que no se limite a su punto de vista.
> 
> Vengo aquí a contrastar impresiones y análisis entendiendo que el mundo está vivo, en movimiento. No se me pasa por la cabeza insultar a alguien cuando además en este caso solamente estoy realizando un análisis descriptivo.
> 
> No sé qué le pasa a este tipo.



Es panchito


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2021)

Pero que organigrama completo de poder vas a señalar tontolastres si te estoy poniendo que los banqueros están viendo sus negocios irse a pique.
Luego dices que no es una cuestión de números, como no va a ser una cuestión de números payaso si el lucro y el provecho dirigen la acción de los banqueros y demás capitalistas. Si hasta la ratachepuda y demas agentes del kremlin lo hacen por dinero, el que recibieron del narco para sabotajear españa y rendirla a los pies de los Imperios del Este, dado que otra forma de ganarlo no tienen al ser solo competentes en el sabotaje de paises.

Es que vamos, segun la bomba de humo del kremlin, cuando aparece un tio muerto con un tiro en la calle, el principal sospechoso de lo que ha pasado alli es el propio muerto, que con su propia muerte esta maniobrando para conseguir un bien mayor. Tambien cuando se produce el sabotaje de una empresa, el principal sospechoso de ello son sus accionistas, que con ello consiguen en realidad doblegar a la competencia. En fin, tu no tienes cerebro traidorzuelo, tienes el retrete del kremlin alli instalado.

Dices frases grandilocuentes sin ningun fundamento sacandote de la chistera como un subnormal que se dedica a la intoxicacion. La PCCh no necesita ser camelada por ningun banquero occidental, cuando emiten la cantidad de Yuanes que quieren sin ningun problema y pueden expropiar cuando quieran cualquier empresa o bien de un Chino random. Lo que necesita el PCCh para desbordar su poder mas alla de China es la guerra hibrida y el sabotaje con el que ataca a Occidente.

Anda payaso al carrer.



ESC dijo:


> No he dicho que los banqueros controlen el destino de occidente. Señalo un organigrama completo de poder en clave institucional. Estado + banca en clave monetaria abstracta.
> 
> No es una cuestión de números, es una cuestión de poder o más bien de formar parte del mismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Nov 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


>



Y el capitalismo lo que le vende a la gente es la idea de que seran felices si algun dia tienen algo. Al menos habria que reconocer que en eso el comunismo peca de mayor grado de honestidad.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Nov 2021)

Yo estoy totalmente en contra de la globalizacion como modelo a seguir, pero tampoco creo que la alternativa sea el patriotismo que puede acabar derivando en el patrioterismo, ya que no creo en el concepto de patria como tal entendido como el amor a la tierra. Pero si en el de nacion como concepto sociopolitico y por tanto en el nacionalismo como movimiento politico necesario, siempre y cuando este sujeto a los deseos y aspiraciones de la voluntad popular.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero que organigrama completo de poder vas a señalar tontolastres si te estoy poniendo que los banqueros están viendo sus negocios irse a pique.
> Luego dices que no es una cuestión de números, como no va a ser una cuestión de números payaso si el lucro y el provecho dirigen la acción de los banqueros y demás capitalistas. Si hasta la ratachepuda y demas agentes del kremlin lo hacen por dinero, el que recibieron del narco para sabotajear españa y rendirla a los pies de los Imperios del Este, dado que otra forma de ganarlo no tienen al ser solo competentes en el sabotaje de paises.
> 
> Es que vamos, segun la bomba de humo del kremlin, cuando aparece un tio muerto con un tiro en la calle, el principal sospechoso de lo que ha pasado alli es el propio muerto, que con su propia muerte esta maniobrando para conseguir un bien mayor. Tambien cuando se produce el sabotaje de una empresa, el principal sospechoso de ello son sus accionistas, que con ello consiguen en realidad doblegar a la competencia. En fin, tu no tienes cerebro traidorzuelo, tienes el retrete del kremlin alli instalado.
> ...



Tratar con usted es un ejercicio de masoquismo.

El muro de Berlín cayó y quizás ahora podemos ver las cosas con cierta perspectiva teniendo en cuenta además el desarrollo del sistema monetario en los últimos tres siglos. Una entidad bancaria puede caer, incluso todo el sector bancario de alguna nación concreta o de aquello que usted interpreta como "occidente". Sin embargo "la banca" como concepto cuasi platónico se ha convertido en un sector imprescindible teniendo en cuenta de que son sinónimos del dinero. Nuevas entidades se crearían de la nada y el accionariado se mueve entre países. La banca central simplemente es indestructible. A eso me refería como el entramado de poder, la autoridad monetaria.

Dejando a parte el "rescate" de depósitos por parte del sector público.

En fin. Puede que estemos ante un nuevo paradigma en la historia de la humanidad. 

Creo que puedo abordar estas cuestiones sin que usted expulse espuma por la boca y me acuse de traidor, payaso o intoxicador. Digo yo, eh, usted mismo.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

A ver si porque no le estoy devolviendo los insultos usted se está viniendo arriba. 

Ariki Mau, ¿desea que le insulte?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2021)

La banca como concepto platónico 
A ver desgraciado, la banca es una industria y como tal su vigor se mide en beneficios a fin de año
Los duendes verdes también son un concepto platónico y no mueven mísero PIB, ves el paralelismo?
En general cuando mas poderosa es la economia de una nacion mas poderosa es su banca, por eso la banca angloamericana ha sido potente, tambien la Española hasta el sabotaje rojo, no sucede alreves que cuando mas destruida se encuentra la economia de una nacion mas poderosa es su banca.
Si te refieres a los bancos centrales te estas refiriendo a los ESTADOS, como la banca central argentina, pero igualmente los bancos estatales tienen mas poder cuando la economia tiene mayor fortaleza, el banco de libano (la suiza de oriente)tenia mucho mas poder antes de que el kremlin destruyera ese pais mediante hezbola de lo que tiene ahora. El banco central de venezuela ahora mismo es una castaña incapaz de vender activos en el resto del mundo.

Luego habla de rescates de depositos por el sector publico  cuando lo que desaparecieron fueron los depositos en las cajas controladas por los politicos. Usted es una figura que claramente se mueve en los parametros de la extrema izmierda, tambien en como entiende la economia como un problema de suma 0.

No te ofendas por los insultos lo que pasa es que no te puedo tomar en serio con las chorradas que escribes



ESC dijo:


> Tratar con usted es un ejercicio de masoquismo.
> 
> El muro de Berlín cayó y quizás ahora podemos ver las cosas con cierta perspectiva teniendo en cuenta además el desarrollo del sistema monetario en los últimos tres siglos. Una entidad bancaria puede caer, incluso todo el sector bancario de alguna nación concreta o de aquello que usted interpreta como "occidente". Sin embargo "la banca" como concepto cuasi platónico se ha convertido en un sector imprescindible teniendo en cuenta de que son sinónimos del dinero. Nuevas entidades se crearían de la nada y el accionariado se mueve entre países. La banca central simplemente es indestructible. A eso me refería como el entramado de poder, la autoridad monetaria.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2021)

Pon arroba adobao como te lo tengo que decir, ya hay nicks de su grupusculo dedicados al insulto puro y duro sin aportar nada en cuando señalamos las verdades del barkero a su pverco pagador el kremlin



ESC dijo:


> A ver si porque no le estoy devolviendo los insultos usted se está viniendo arriba.
> 
> Ariki Mau, ¿desea que le insulte?.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La banca como concepto platónico
> A ver desgraciado, la banca es una industria y como tal su vigor se mide en beneficios a fin de año
> Los duendes verdes también son un concepto platónico y no mueven mísero PIB, ves el paralelismo?
> En general cuando mas poderosa es la economia de una nacion mas poderosa es su banca, por eso la banca angloamericana ha sido potente, no sucede alreves que cuando mas destruida se encuentra la economia de una nacion mas poderosa es su banca.



No me ofendo por los insultos y si le parece que escribo chorradas no tengo problema en que ... lo señale como tal.

Verá, si estudia la historia del sistema monetario descubrirá que nuestro dinero se ha convertido en una abstracción, y efectivamente, las entidades bancarias se han convertido en sinónimo de dinero. Esa es una peculiaridad a tener en cuenta por lo menos a la hora de entender el globalismo.




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si te refieres a los bancos centrales te estas refiriendo a los ESTADOS, como la banca central argentina, pero igualmente los bancos estatales tienen mas poder cuando la economia tiene mayor fortaleza, el banco de libano tenia mucho mas poder antes de que el kremlin destruyera ese pais mediante hezbola de lo que tiene ahora. El banco central de venezuela ahora mismo es una castaña.
> 
> No te ofendas por los insultos lo que pasa es que no te puedo tomar en serio con las chorradas que escribes.



No, los bancos centrales son la autoridad monetaria por encima de los propios estados. Los estados delegan en estos para tal menester.

Las sociedades humanas se aglutinan en torno a sus convenciones compartidas con especial relevancia en el mercado. El globalismo se da en clave monetaria en una primera instancia.

Estamos ante un fenómeno nuevo, permítame tratarlo por lo menos. Si es tan amable.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pon arroba adobao como te lo tengo que decir, ya hay nicks de su grupusculo dedicados al insulto puro y duro sin aportar nada en cuando señalamos las verdades del barkero a su pverco pagador el kremlin



Pero si no paro de citarle, qué me está contando de que meta arrobas con su nombre.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

Sigue insultándome. Este trato resulta inadmisible y una falta de respeto constante.

Joder, Ariki, menuda joya está usted hecho.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2021)

Y dale. Que los bancos centrales tienen poder y capacidad en tanto que las economias en las que se asientan son prosperas, independientemente de si su presidente es nombrado por el gobierno (siempre) o por un sanedrin de capitalistas privados.

Como te digo el banco libanes tenia un poder impresionante hasta que su pais fue destruido por el hezbola es decir el Kremlin, ahora ya a ese banco no le permiten ni comprar y vender pipas, ahora el gobernador de ese banco no tiene ni la centesima capacidad de influencia que tenia entonces. Tienes el cerebro gripado, no te funciona bien. Igual es que te lo han gripado con las toneladas de mentiras que te has tragado, pero te estoy explicando las cosas o no?



ESC dijo:


> No me ofendo por los insultos y si le parece que escribo chorradas no tengo problema en que ... lo señale como tal.
> 
> Verá, si estudia la historia del sistema monetario descubrirá que nuestro dinero se ha convertido en una abstracción, y efectivamente, las entidades bancarias se han convertido en sinónimo de dinero. Esa una peculiaridad a tener en cuenta por lo menos a la hora de entender el globalismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2021)

Líbano: El ocaso de la antigua Suiza de Oriente Medio (abc.es)

El colapso del sistema bancario del Líbano arrastra a su población a la pobreza (elperiodico.com)


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Y dale. Que los bancos centrales tienen poder y capacidad en tanto que las economias en las que se asientan son prosperas, independientemente de si su presidente es nombrado por el gobierno (siempre) o por un sanedrin de capitalistas privados.
> 
> Como te digo el banco libanes tenia un poder impresionante hasta que su pais fue destruido por el hezbola es decir el Kremlin, ahora ya a ese banco no le permiten ni comprar y vender pipas.



La banca central está operando como la verdadera estructura de estado global en la sombra, sin la red bancaria sería imposible el comercio. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tienes el cerebro gripado, no te funciona, estas para piezas.



No he venido a este hilo a hablar de usted, he venido a hablar del globalismo.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Líbano: El ocaso de la antigua Suiza de Oriente Medio (abc.es)
> 
> El colapso del sistema bancario del Líbano arrastra a su población a la pobreza (elperiodico.com)



No sé qué pretende ilustrar con ese ejemplo. La verdad.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ...



Habrá que empezar por el principio.

¿Qué es una nación?.

¿Qué es el globalismo?. ¿Qué es la globalización?.

¿Caben las naciones dentro de la globalización o estas están condenadas a desaparecer?.

¿Estamos dispuestos a obstaculizar el comercio en aras de mantener una integridad y soberanía?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2021)

Pero que eso es una afirmacion como decir que el consorcio de aguas controla el mundo porque sin agua no es posible la vida.
Te estoy diciendo que los bancos centrales tienen poder en tanto y cuando sus economias son prosperas, y que no tiene sentido que los banqueros occidentales destruyan sus economías para debilitarse a ellas mismas, mientras que el banco central chino controlado por el PCCh amplia su poder creciendo su economia y termine enseñoreandose de los restos de europa. 

El sabotaje occidental tiene sentido no como orquestacion de los propios banqueros sino en todo caso de los banqueros de los imperios del este.



ESC dijo:


> La banca central está operando como la verdadera estructura de estado global en la sombra, sin la red bancaria sería imposible el comercio.
> 
> 
> 
> No he venido a este hilo a hablar de usted, he venido a hablar del globalismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2021)

Anda ATPC ya me has artado.



ESC dijo:


> Habrá que empezar por el principio.
> 
> ¿Qué es una nación?.
> 
> ...


----------



## McNulty (12 Nov 2021)

Frase general que no lleva a nada, ni quiere decir nada. Normal que te guste Mamarraxio, es tu propio estilo.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero que eso es una afirmacion como decir que el consorcio de aguas controla el mundo porque sin agua no es posible la vida.
> Te estoy diciendo que los bancos centrales tienen poder en tanto y cuando sus economias son prosperas, y que no tiene sentido que los banqueros occidentales destruyan sus economías para debilitarse a ellas mismas, mientras que el banco central chino controlado por el PCCh amplia su poder creciendo su economia y termine enseñoreandose de los restos de europa.



Los gigantes de Wall Street han dado el salto a China. Las empresas de gestión de inversiones como Blackrock se dedican a meter cabeza en cuanto accionariado hay repartido por el globo. 

Que usted persista en comprender el mundo a través del modelo de naciones me resulta comprensible y respetable, yo también lo hago. Sin embargo creo que podemos ir un poco más allá, ¿no le parece?.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Anda ATPC ya me has artado.



Vaya, esto sí que no me lo esperaba.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Frase general que no lleva a nada, ni quiere decir nada. Normal que te guste Mamarraxio, es tu propio estilo.



¿A qué frase se refiere exactamente?, ¿a quien se dirige?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2021)

Wall Street tiene bastantes mas activos en occidente que en china, el PCCh lo contrario. Ahora hazte una idea de quien gana en el equilibrio de poder destruyendo occidente.

Los cuatro mayores bancos del mundo ya son chinos - El Independiente 

Venga al iknore que lo prometido es deuda



ESC dijo:


> Los gigantes de Wall Street han dado el salto a China. Las empresas de gestión de inversiones como Blackrock se dedican a meter cabeza en cuanto accionariado hay repartido por el globo.
> 
> Que usted persista en comprender el mundo a través del modelo de naciones me resulta comprensible y respetable, yo también lo hago. Sin embargo creo que podemos ir un poco más allá, ¿no le parece?.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Wall Street tiene bastantes mas activos en occidente que en china, el PCCh lo contrario. Ahora hazte una idea de quien gana en el equilibrio de poder destruyendo occidente.
> 
> Los cuatro mayores bancos del mundo ya son chinos - El Independiente
> 
> Venga al iknore que lo prometido es deuda



Joder, es usted como "El perro". "No me gusta lo que leo, al ignore".

Sea consciente de que Goldman sachs tiene participaciones en todos los bancos que cita el artículo que acaba de enlazar.

Pero como me ha metido en el ignore, ya no podrá leer este mensaje. Con lo cual ahí seguirá usted. Cerrado en su limitada visión del mundo mientras insulta al personal.

Y ahí vamos...

Bueno pues nada. Otro día en el foro...


----------



## McNulty (12 Nov 2021)

ESC dijo:


> ¿A qué frase se refiere exactamente?, ¿a quien se dirige?.



''El objetivo del globalijmoooh es convertir el mundo en una gran china''

Al margen del sinsentido semántico de la frase en sí, denota que el que la dice sigue anclado en la segunda guerra mundial. Solo tienes que cambiar china por rusia. ''El fantajma del comunismoh'' y toda la propaganda de los USA en esos años se basaba en eso, en una obsesión de un comunismo mundial que acabase con el capitalismo y el mundo ''libre'' occidental. El gnomo Paz solo es un vocero tradicionalista de ese conservadurismo neocon norteamericano, que lo puedes encontrar también en Trump por ejemplo y en toda su pandilla.


----------



## ESC (12 Nov 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> ''El objetivo del globalijmoooh es convertir el mundo en una gran china''
> 
> Al margen del sinsentido semántico de la frase en sí, denota que el que la dice sigue anclado en la segunda guerra mundial. Solo tienes que cambiar china por rusia. ''El fantajma del comunismoh'' y toda la propaganda de los USA en esos años se basaba en eso, en una obsesión de un comunismo mundial que acabase con el capitalismo y el mundo ''libre'' occidental. El gnomo Paz solo es un vocero tradicionalista de ese conservadurismo neocon norteamericano, que lo puedes encontrar también en Trump por ejemplo y en toda su pandilla.



Pues hombre, personalmente entiendo la equiparación como un sistema con el aperturismo y el "liberalismo" suficiente como para mantener cierta actividad privada constituida como sociedad anónima (con especial relevancia en banca) mientras mantienes un estado con un partido único que además ejerce un fuerte control sobre la población.

Eso es lo que entiendo con la frase.


----------



## McNulty (12 Nov 2021)

Lo único no quita lo otro. Puedes tener a la población en la mierda y esclavizada, y a la vez ser una economía que va como un tiro. Lo mismo pasa con Korea del Norte, la gente vive ''mal'' y sin libertades, pero llevan 5 años creciendo al 10% (ni Corea del sur tiene esas cifras de crecimiento anual). Es más, diría que ese crecimiento económico es precisamente porque tienes a millones trabajando como negros por un cuenco de arroz. El problema de china es que hay tanta gente, que por mucho que distribuyas la riqueza de ese crecimiento, grandes franjas de población seguirán en la pobreza.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Nov 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo único no quita lo otro. Puedes tener a la población en la mierda y esclavizada, y a la vez ser una economía que va como un tiro. Lo mismo pasa con Korea del Norte, la gente vive ''mal'' y sin libertades, pero llevan 5 años creciendo al 10% (ni Corea del sur tiene esas cifras de crecimiento anual). Es más, diría que ese crecimiento económico es precisamente porque tienes a millones trabajando como negros por un cuenco de arroz. El problema de china es que hay tanta gente, que por mucho que distribuyas la riqueza de ese crecimiento, grandes franjas de población seguirán en la pobreza.



es muy interesante lo de Corea 

¿ qué tantísimo interés tenían los americanos por invadir ese territorio que asesinaron a millones de inocentes para conseguir ese propósito ? 

De hecho McArtur tenía pensado tirarles unas cuantas bombas atómicas pero lo pararon más que nada por no cabrear a China, que si no fuese por eso, habrían abrasado a la mayoría de los coreanos .

se supone que los del norte ganaron a los invasores y los del sur son los invadidos. 

El único dato revelador , es que en Corea del Norte no hay coronavirus. 









MacArthur perdió el mando de las fuerzas en Corea por pretender emplear la bomba atómica


La guerra en la península quedó en tablas en torno al paralelo 38



www.abc.es













Relevo de Douglas MacArthur - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Adrian1 (13 Nov 2021)

Mano dura en lo político-social como el comunismo.
Y en lo económico ultracapitalismo.
Desde luego que este va a ser el sistema del futuro.


----------



## Cleonte (13 Nov 2021)

Una gran China, dice. Querrá decir una gran África. Pensar que llenando Europa de moros y negros con un CI de menos de la va a convertir en algo parecido a China, con uno de los CI más altos del mundo, es para partirse de risa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Nov 2021)

Venga va, más muestras del plan perfecto de la anglojuderia para sojuzgar aun mas occidente


----------



## ESC (14 Nov 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo único no quita lo otro. Puedes tener a la población en la mierda y esclavizada, y a la vez ser una economía que va como un tiro. Lo mismo pasa con Korea del Norte, la gente vive ''mal'' y sin libertades, pero llevan 5 años creciendo al 10% (ni Corea del sur tiene esas cifras de crecimiento anual). Es más, diría que ese crecimiento económico es precisamente porque tienes a millones trabajando como negros por un cuenco de arroz. El problema de china es que hay tanta gente, que por mucho que distribuyas la riqueza de ese crecimiento, grandes franjas de población seguirán en la pobreza.



Crecimiento económico calculado sobre el PIB. Suponiendo que nos encontrásemos en un mundo sin fronteras no podríamos calcular las importaciones y exportaciones en el PIB, se evidenciaría que tal producto de la ecuación solo sirve para calcular el movimiento monetario. 

La tesis que debemos manejar en la actualidad es esa inclinación a la autoridad monetaria en su conjunto por tornarse totalitaria. El hecho de que haya una aparente división de poderes entre el sector bancario público y privado no minimiza este efecto.

Supongo que es a lo que se refiere este forero:



Adrian1 dijo:


> Mano dura en lo político-social como el comunismo.
> Y en lo económico ultracapitalismo.
> Desde luego que este va a ser el sistema del futuro.



Nuestros abuelos no tenían que enfrentarse a este problema. 

Un mundo globalizado, dinero abstracto, modelo digital y pretensión totalitaria por parte de estados y banca privada.


----------



## ESC (14 Nov 2021)

Cleonte dijo:


> Una gran China, dice. Querrá decir una gran África. Pensar que llenando Europa de moros y negros con un CI de menos de la va a convertir en algo parecido a China, con uno de los CI más altos del mundo, es para partirse de risa.



Mejorar las infraestructuras en Eurasia debería facilitar la emigración al este, con lo cual China se africanizaría gracias a una Europa africanizada. Véase la nueva ruta de la seda, se puede jugar con las ansias expansivas de los países.

Con el modelo Chino se refiere a la complicidad entre estado totalitario más actividad privada con especial relevancia en banca.

...

Desde mi humilde punto de vista la única forma de minimizar este efecto consistiría en regresar al dinero mercancía. Al menos desde el plano teórico.


----------



## qbit (21 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No te estas enterando, SOLO EN OCCIDENTE se produce el fenomeno del autoodio. Segun tu los judios estarian incardinando AUTOODIO entre los chinos, entre los negros y entre morancos alli donde son mayoria cosa que no pasa.



Nos odian a nosotros por no habernos dejado parasitar lo suficiente en el pasado y haberlos expulsado decenas de veces de los países europeos y nos quieren destruir a nosotros.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> De hecho da la casualidad de que cuando el marxismo cultural hace target en los blancos, hace tarjet en los judios, que como todo el mundo sabe es una etnia o cultura caucásica, que pasan por blancos en cualquier lado, no son verdes que yo sepa.



Ellos no se consideran blancos sino especiales, el pueblo elegido, además de que muchos no son blancos sino mestizos y casi de cualquier raza, como Lenny Kravitz por poner uno cualquiera que no es blanco. Además, sean blancos o no, tienen medios de comunicación sólo para ellos, para mantener una mentalidad de amo opuesta a la mentalidad de siervo para los goyim.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> DE hecho el movimiento WOKE es antisemita



Pues entonces más fácil todavía para que no cale en ellos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Nov 2021)

bah, te han hackeado el cerebro, estas loco, como un rodillo que gira en cualquier sentido sin engranar.
Digo yo que donde mas parasitan los judios es en occidente, en donde esta gual strit y sus bancos. Ellos querran que su perro este bien gordo para someter al resto de perros y no acaben con la fiesta. Por eso no tiene ningun sentido que el sabotaje lo hagan sobre el perro al que chupan la sangre y no al otro perro al que chupa la sangre el PCCh. Como estas loco y hackeado, justificas esa contingencia con la primera filfa que te pasa por la cabeza. Es que vamos, todos los funcionarios de un estado chupan la sangre de la nacion, pero a nadie se le ocurre que como clase funcionarial razonan que destruyan su nación, mientras fortalecen naciones rivales. Porque entonces se quedan sin sangre que sorber.

Como te digo en occidente, habitat de los judios el movimiento woke y en general el marxismo cultural, la izmierda esta derivando a posiciones abiertamente antisemitas por la confluencia del imperio islamico en el asalto a occidente. otra cosa que no se sabe es que la KGB se infiltro en grupos neonazis y que de hay tambien mana el antisemitismo como sudversion sovietica. Y tu frente a esta realidad, de que hay una invasion de gente a occidente que pierde el sueño por revanar cuellos judios, me saltas otra vez con una filfa random, porque estas hackeado y no razonas, estas emocionalmente vinculado a una bomba de humo que ha soltado el kremlin para que no te enteres de lo que esta pasando. tienes una vinculacion religiosa, trascendental con el complot judio. Sencillamente eres un motor gripado, no vales ya para esto, hay que dejarte a un lado en una chatarreria, hasta que seas deshackeado al menos.



qbit dijo:


> Nos odian a nosotros por no habernos dejado parasitar lo suficiente en el pasado y haberlos expulsado decenas de veces de los países europeos y nos quieren destruir a nosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Top_Spinete (22 Nov 2021)

Es la materialización de los famosos Protocolos, nada nuevo


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Nov 2021)

Cuando los hijos de puta de los etarras , los colegas de Pablo Iglesias y Sánchez , están tan interesados en inyectar a toda la población , los mismos que aterrorizaban a todo el país con bombas y asesinatos , todavía dan más miedo las vacunas.

A pesar de las tramas de ingeniería social para hacer creer que las vacunas son un privilegio, como todo aquello que montaron con las infantas , que se habían saltado su turno de edad, o que eran algo escaso y por lo tanto deseable... La gente ya las percibe como algo malo , puesto que de ser algo bueno no sería necesaria tanta presión.

Por el contrario ya ven como privilegiados insolidarios a los que no se vacunan ,como que se han librado de un castigo .

La vacuna se ha convertido en una especie de impuesto revolucionario como amenazaban los de la ETA o los propios gobiernos social comunistas.

O pasas por el aro o te espera en castigo mayor


----------



## visaman (23 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Fernando Paz: «El objetivo del globalismo es convertir el mundo en una gran China»
> 
> 
> El historiador Fernando Paz es uno de esos hombres cada vez más inhabituales que reúnen en sí la inteligencia necesaria para hallar verdades que a otros se nos escapan y el coraje para defenderlas dondequiera, también en territorio comanche.
> ...



PERO DE COMO FOLLAR EN ESTOS TIEMPSO NO DICE ANDA ASI QUe NO ME CONVENCE


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> PERO DE COMO FOLLAR EN ESTOS TIEMPSO NO DICE ANDA ASI QUe NO ME CONVENCE



El discurso de los coronafascistas , se va acercando peligrosamente a los mismos discursos de Hitler sobre los pueblos conquistados .


*El nuevo orden nazi en Rusia.*

_*"Hay que partir del concepto de que estos pueblos (se refiere a los territorios rusos conquistados) no tienen otro deber que servirnos en el terreno económico. Nuestro esfuerzo debe centrarse (…) en extraer de estos territorios todo aquello que podamos. Para que se comprometan a enviarnos sus productos agrícolas y a trabajar en nuestras minas y en nuestras fábricas de armamentos procuraremos engañarlos abriendo múltiples lugares donde podrán procurarse los productos manufacturados que necesiten (…).
Nuestros comisarios tendrán cuidado de vigilar y dirigir la economía de los países conquistados (…); y sobre todo, de la idea de nuestros pedagogos, que tienen la manía de educar a los pueblos inferiores (…). Todo aquello que los rusos, ucranianos (…) puedan aprender (aunque tan sólo sea leer y escribir) acabaría volviéndose contra nosotros. Un cerebro iluminado por algunas nociones de historia llegaría a concebir algunas ideas políticas y esto no nos favorecería nada. Lo mejor es instalar un altavoz en cada pueblo, dar algunas noticias a la población y sobre todo distraerla (…).
En cuanto a la higiene de los pueblos sometidos, es perfectamente inútil que se beneficien de nuestros conocimientos (…). Habrá médicos tan solo en las colonias alemanas y solamente para curar a los alemanes (…)."*_

*Declaraciones de Hitler, 11 de abril de 1942.

Claseshistoria
Ayuda y complemento para el estudiante de Bachillerato y Secundaria en la superaciÃ³n de su currÃculum
www.claseshistoria.com*


----------



## qbit (4 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> bah, te han hackeado el cerebro, estas loco, como un rodillo que gira en cualquier sentido sin engranar.
> 
> Digo yo que donde mas parasitan los judios es en occidente, en donde esta gual strit y sus bancos. Ellos querran que su perro este bien gordo para someter al resto de perros y no acaben con la fiesta. Por eso no tiene ningun sentido que el sabotaje lo hagan sobre el perro al que chupan la sangre y no al otro perro al que chupa la sangre el PCCh. Como estas loco y hackeado, justificas esa contingencia con la primera filfa que te pasa por la cabeza. Es que vamos, todos los funcionarios de un estado chupan la sangre de la nacion, pero a nadie se le ocurre que como clase funcionarial razonan que destruyan su nación, mientras fortalecen naciones rivales. Porque entonces se quedan sin sangre que sorber.
> 
> Como te digo en occidente, habitat de los judios el movimiento woke y en general el marxismo cultural, la izmierda esta derivando a posiciones abiertamente antisemitas por la confluencia del imperio islamico en el asalto a occidente. otra cosa que no se sabe es que la KGB se infiltro en grupos neonazis y que de hay tambien mana el antisemitismo como sudversion sovietica. Y tu frente a esta realidad, de que hay una invasion de gente a occidente que pierde el sueño por revanar cuellos judios, me saltas otra vez con una filfa random, porque estas hackeado y no razonas, estas emocionalmente vinculado a una bomba de humo que ha soltado el kremlin para que no te enteres de lo que esta pasando. tienes una vinculacion religiosa, trascendental con el complot judio. Sencillamente eres un motor gripado, no vales ya para esto, hay que dejarte a un lado en una chatarreria, hasta que seas deshackeado al menos.



Muchos insultos y los argumentos ad hominem habituales.

En la fábula del escorpión y la rana explican que el escorpión no puede evitar picar a la rana y así ahogarse los dos cruzando el río porque no lo puede evitar, porque está en su naturaleza. Es una fábula que se usa habitualmente para explicar el funcionamiento judío. Más aún odiando a la raza blanca con su característico odio patológico eterno.

Lo de que los moros y chinos son los que nos están destruyendo es una gilipollez absurda. Se busca y averigua quiénes son los dueños de los medios de manipulación y multinacionales en general como hice yo hace la tira de años y se ve quién son por tanto los responsables de la propaganda racista antiblanca e izquierdista de esos medios de manipulación, cine sionista, etc., y ahí no hay ni moros ni chinos como responsables. Los dueños y los gobernadores de la Reserva Federal han sido todos judíos, etc. Querer exculparles es o de mala fé o de lo que me acusas a mí, de tener hackeado el cerebro.

Y se escribe "subversión", con be, no con de ("sudversión"), que llevas todo el hilo escribiéndolo mal.


----------



## Lammero (4 Ene 2022)

¿Y quién creó a la "pequeña" China?
Eso no te lo van explicar las putinas de Jewtin
Que no jugamo lo garbanzo!









How Jews took over China and created Chinese Communism, Fitzpatrick Informer


By Josh July 18, 2021 Anno Domini .




fitzinfo.net


----------



## Mora (4 Ene 2022)

El carnet de puntos en china no es cierto, vamos que no se aplica.No entiendo como lo dicen tan alegremente en muchos medios dandolo por un hecho.Si es cierto que hicieron unas pruebas en algunas zonas pero no como lo venden los medios en occidente pero de momento ni la mayoria de gente aqui conoce al respectccidente ya aplica muchos bancos de datos , algoritmos etc…par dirigir y coaccionar a la gente a traves de multinacionales,redes sociales ,ongs, leyes, mass media etc… os aseguro que es mas restrictivo y asfixiante occidente que china a nivel libertades y lo graciosos que los policias para aplicar estas restriciones son tus vecinos familiares y ciudadanos.Que puto gran trabajo estan haciendo.Esclavos que se creen libres vaya obra de arte.


----------



## Mora (4 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> A chino no llegan Islamistas en legiones.
> China prohibe el aborto que no se realice por razones médicas | Observatorio de Bioética, UCV (observatoriobioetica.org)
> 
> El objetivo del PCCh y el kremlin es destruir occidente, las elites occidentales estan compradas y subvertidas:
> ...



A china no le hace falta hecer nada solo esperar.Occidente ya se destruye solo. En especial europa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2022)

Mora dijo:


> A china no le hace falta hecer nada solo esperar.Occidente ya se destruye solo. En especial europa.




Los políticos son empleados de organizaciones supranacionales que se dedican a saquear países . son como hackers en la bolsa puesto que la llamada " democracia " y la verdadera razón de la segunda guerra mundial , fue impedir que los los estados nación tuviesen el control de sus recursos .

Lo mismo es el petróleo de Libia , que las empresas vertebrales de España que se " regalaron " a los jefes de los llamados políticos , que ahora les premian con cargos . 

Son empleados de la misma manera que si trabajasen en cualquier otra corporación o empresa como el mercadona . siguen un guion que se establece en los despachos de sus jefes sin plantearse su conveniencia. 

¿ de verdad alguien cree que Zapatero , que no era ni capaz de gobernar su casa , se levantaba por las mañanas inspirado para gobernar España ? 

para que se entienda : 

atentados trenes de Atocha = pucherazo en las elecciones que tenía perdidas = ley de garantía de depósitos = rescate bancario = doscientos mil millones de euros que salieron de España para el bolsillo de sus jefes. 

golpe de estado a Rajoy = entra el hacker Sánchez que ya trabajó en la guerra de Yugoslavia = lo menos doscientos mil millones de endeudamiento ( a pagar por generaciones + miles de millones por las vacunas que venden sus jefes .

*¿ de verdad hay gente tan tonta de creerse que la atención de un moribundo en la UCI cuesta 100.000 euros ?



Transcribo el trozo del discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril del 2020 donde hablaba de endeudar a España por generaciones y pongo la cifra final de la de *


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2022)

*¿ EL GOBIERNO PAGA MÁS DE 23 MILLONES DE PESETAS POR CADA MORIBUNDO QUE LLEVEN A LA UCI Y DIGAN QUE TIENE CORONAVIRUS ?*


23 MILLONES DE PESETAS MULTIPLICADOS POR DECENAS DE MILES DE CASOS Y QUE HAN DESAPARECIDO EN LOS BOLSILLOS DE ALGUIEN ?????













*Los gastos sanitarios que acarrea el coronavirus: un paciente con complicaciones puede superar los 100.000 euros*
La polémica por la marcha de Youtubers a Andorra para reducir impuestos continúa, y en laSexta seguimos incidiendo en los servicios sufragados gracias al esfuerzo fiscal de los contribuyentes. Esta vez nos fijamos en el alto coste hospitalario que está provocando el coronavirus.







www.lasexta.com












*El coste de no vacunarse contra el coronavirus y contagiarse: más de 40.000 euros en asistencia médica*
Manel tiene 60 años y no se ha querido vacunar. Es un paciente ficticio que hemos creado para ejemplificar lo que cuesta la asistencia médica en España a una persona contagiada por coronavirus.







www.lasexta.com


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...yor-de-72-horas-o-exitus-5-000-euros.1540706/

https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2020/06/04/pdfs/BOE-A-2020-5649.pdf

3. Adicionalmente al pago a cuenta establecido en el punto 1, los centros podrán facturar la actividad extraordinaria derivada de la atención prestada para la lucha contra la COVID-19 de acuerdo con las siguientes tarifas: Alta hospitalaria para COVID-19 con estancia en UCI: 43.400 euros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ene 2022)

Meramente abrevas de la desinformación de la kgb y estas gripado ya para pensar lo mas mínimo.
Compara los derechos que tiene un cristiano en Israel con los que tiene en china o en un pais arabe y ya sacas de eso quien odia a quien.
Si tanto odian los judios de la reserva federal a la nacion que gobiernan como es posible que hayan conseguido que el dolar en el que guardan los ahorros esa gente sea una fortisima moneda a nivel mundial? entonces que tanto ama putin a los rusos que les roba con un rublo que no hace sino perder capacidad adquisitiva frente al dolar de forma tercermundista?

tienes el cebebro gripado no tienes solucion, estas echado a perder




qbit dijo:


> Muchos insultos y los argumentos ad hominem habituales.
> 
> En la fábula del escorpión y la rana explican que el escorpión no puede evitar picar a la rana y así ahogarse los dos cruzando el río porque no lo puede evitar, porque está en su naturaleza. Es una fábula que se usa habitualmente para explicar el funcionamiento judío. Más aún odiando a la raza blanca con su característico odio patológico eterno.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ene 2022)

eso es no saber nada de lo que ha pasado en europa en la guerra fria con la guerra hibrida o nisiqueira atender que los narcomarxistas americanos nos han enviado y financiado a la rata chepuda.



Mora dijo:


> A china no le hace falta hecer nada solo esperar.Occidente ya se destruye solo. En especial europa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2022)

la verdadera causa de la segunda guerra mundial , fue la pretensión de Hitler de deshacerse de las organizaciones supranacionales que saquean países a través de tramas financieras como la que estamos sufriendo disfrazada de epidemia o las hipotecas y posterior " rescate bancario " 










Un billete de cien billones: el apocalipsis de la hiperinflación alemana de 1923


¿Cómo pudo generarse aquel marasmo que marcó al país para siempre?




www.elconfidencial.com








https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiperinflaci%C3%B3n_en_la_Rep%C3%BAblica_de_Weimarhttps://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiperinflaci%C3%B3n_en_la_Rep%C3%BAblica_de_Weimar


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2022)

Iberoesfera, por la libertad en TikTok


#españa #europa #politica #economia #periodismo #alemania #holanda #islam #natalidad #viral #parati #aprendeentiktok #globalismo




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2022)

*¿ cómo es posible que los niños , que ya son tan espabilados en tantas cosas , se crean que los reyes magos han entrado en su casa y les han dejado regalos ?*

¿ acaso no se dan cuenta que en la tele salen infinitos reyes magos diferentes y que no pueden estar en todas las ciudades al mismo tiempo ? 

Que no tienen tiempo en una noche de entrar en todas las casas a dejar regalos como si fuesen repartidores de Seur ? 
*
no es que los niños sean irracionales o más fáciles de engañar con patrañas surrealistas .*

LO ÚNICO QUE OCURRE ES QUE HAY UN CONSENSO GENERALIZADO EN SU ENTORNO DE QUE ES ASÍ Y NO LO VAN A CUESTIONAR ELLOS. 

Si sus padres, si los padres de otros niños, Si Vicente Vallés en el telediario , con su cara de póker , dice que los reyes magos han llegado a traer los regalos , es que tiene que ser verdad ! 


Pues con el coronavirus pasa lo mismo .


----------



## Tiresias (6 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La verdadera causa de la segunda guerra mundial, fue la pretensión de Hitler de deshacerse de las organizaciones supranacionales que saquean países a través de tramas financieras como la que estamos sufriendo disfrazada de epidemia o las hipotecas y posterior " rescate bancario "



Su disfraz favorito es el socialismo, con el que más gente engañan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2022)

El sistema corrupto y esclavista en el que vivimos, oculta a la población la sabiduría del budismo porque necesita gente ignorante.
Hacen creer a la gente que la vida es el acúmulo de cosas cuando realmente " NO ES LO QUE TENEMOS SINO LO QUE DISFRUTAMOS LO QUE CONSTITUYE NUESTRA ABUNDANCIA ".

Para que se entienda, ¿ de qué le sirve a Amancio Ortega todos sus miles de millones si tiene los días contados ? su máxima aspiración es poder dormir por la noche o no tener dolores de los achaques propios de la vejez. ¿ para qué quiere tener 10 casas si solo puede estar en una ?

Cuanto más tienes, más distraes y preocupas tu mente.

*Sutra 10: En un bosque vacío AÚN ESTANDO EN UN BOSQUE VACÍO ÉL ENCUENTRA DISFRUTE PORQUE NO DESEA NADA. (BUDA).

Debes perseguir la libertad, ese estado de conciencia libre de todo deseo, no encadenado a ningún deseo, no presa de ninguna avaricia. Debes llegar al estado de no-mente, esa vaciedad positiva, libre, espaciosa, ilimitada. Si llegas a ella, disfrutarás. Vaciar tu mente es equivalente a ir vaciando una habitación: mientras más muebles saques, más espaciosa te parecerá.*

Ocupan la mente de la población con patrañas irrelevantes haciendo creer que eso son conocimientos. De hecho lo que se enseña en los colegios no sirve para nada. El colegio es una forma criminal de someter a los niños para acostumbrarlos a la jornada laboral manteniéndolos sentados durante toda su vida. Soportando a una figura de poder ( el jefe ) y a compañeros insoportables.

- los exámenes son un método de estrés como golpear a los animales que se pretende domar. No tiene nada que ver con el estímulo para el aprendizaje ni la competitividad . Es evidente que no aprenden nada porque hablas con un adolescente de 15 años y no tiene ni puta idea de nada.
Esto se ve más claramente por ejemplo en el aprendizaje de un idioma extranjero. Mientras un niño de 3 años ya habla perfectamente su idioma materno y se comunica, un universitario que lleve toda la vida " aprendiendo inglés " , no se podría comunicar con un niño inglés ni entendería una conversación trivial.
*
- la sabiduría es experiencia, no lo que te cuenten los demás . Se aprende haciendo, lo que nos cuenta un " profesor/domador " nos entra por un oído y no sale por otro inmediatamente. La experiencia aprendida en los niños es el sometimiento y una cadena imaginaria atados a la silla.

si no eres capaz de recordar los vídeos de tik tok que acabas de ver o volver a decir algo que acabas de escuchar, es que no has aprendido nada.













Cuando Bertolucci convirtió en Buda a Keanu Reeves*
Antes de ser Neo, el actor de 'Matrix' llegó a un tipo más solemne de iluminación de manos del cineasta italiano en uno de los filmes más delirantes de los 90.
www.20minutos.es






*1993, Keanu Reeves y una insólita entrevista en la que nos habla sobre budismo*
Viaja en el tiempo a los noventa con tu novio favorito de Internet y una entrevista nostálgica de The Sound Issue de i-D.
i-d.vice.com


----------



## Guillotin (3 Dic 2022)

_Sí. El objetivo de los globalistas —y el de Bill Gates clarísimamente— es convertir el mundo en una gran China. ¿Por qué? Porque representa la feliz coyunda del comunismo y del capitalismo. Allí hay un Partido Comunista monolítico, de pulsiones totalitarias, que, al tiempo que controla asfixiantemente a la población, promueve un régimen económico capitalista. El proyecto a nivel global es, pues, el de un capitalismo transnacional regido por unas oligarquías._ 

Broootal lo que está pasando en China, brutal.


----------



## Decipher (3 Dic 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> _Sí. El objetivo de los globalistas —y el de Bill Gates clarísimamente— es convertir el mundo en una gran China. ¿Por qué? Porque representa la feliz coyunda del comunismo y del capitalismo. Allí hay un Partido Comunista monolítico, de pulsiones totalitarias, que, al tiempo que controla asfixiantemente a la población, promueve un régimen económico capitalista. El proyecto a nivel global es, pues, el de un capitalismo transnacional regido por unas oligarquías._
> 
> Broootal lo que está pasando en China, brutal.



Uhhhhhh, que malo el partido comunista chino que trae la prosperidad a sus ciudadanos, que malo que no hay livertá.


----------



## -carrancas (3 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## -carrancas (3 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## -carrancas (3 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Zapatero esta en la orbita de las narcoguerrillas marxistas igual que la rata chepuda y decir narcoguerrillas es decir mafia kremlinita.
> Maduro es un agente del kremlin



bot otan a sueldo. como siempre respaldando su propaganda y sus mentiras con cienes y cienes de fuentes

es el subforo de la guerra ya te tienen muy calao.






Creo que se habla demasiado poco de que los otánicos y los chavistas ESTÁN EN EL MISMO EQUIPO


Los otánicos "de derechas" que hasta hace poco tenían a Venezuela como gran tema comodín, repentinamente(como las muertes súbitas tan de moda) han dejado de hablar de Venezuela y se ha retrocedido a la Fase Aznar de vista gorda y de "son rojos, pero son nuestros rojos". ¿Qué credibilidad le...




www.burbuja.info













Maduro elogia su reunión con EEUU para "avanzar por la paz" mientras occidente busca alternativas al petróleo ruso


El mandatario venezolano se ha mostrado "claramente preocupado por la posibilidad de una guerra en Europa", y ha asegurado haber mantenido una reunión "respetuosa y muy diplomática" con la delegación de Estados Unidos.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ene 2023)

Nuestra Revolución Mundial empezará con China y acabará con los Estados Unidos


http://reclaimingrhodesia.com/the-perestoika-deception-in-2022-as-predicted-by-kgb-defector-anatoliy-golitsyn/ El engaño de la Perestoika en 2022: tal y como lo predijo el desertor de la KGB Anatoliy Golitsyn JULIO 16, 2022 La estatal rusa Aeroflot todavía se pone la hoz y el martillo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *¿ cómo es posible que los niños , que ya son tan espabilados en tantas cosas , se crean que los reyes magos han entrado en su casa y les han dejado regalos ?*
> 
> ¿ acaso no se dan cuenta que en la tele salen infinitos reyes magos diferentes y que no pueden estar en todas las ciudades al mismo tiempo ?
> 
> ...



Esa obsesión de millones de españoles por coger caramelos en las llamadas cabalgatas de los reyes magos aunque parece que se han vuelto todos locos tiene su explicación .

No es el caramelo sino un instinto ancestral de la competencia por la comida ( que siempre fue escasa ) . El último o el despistado quedaba sin nada.

Es un impulso muy potente pues de esa " avaricia " dependía la supervivencia . Sigue sucediendo cada vez que se reparte algo gratis.
Por eso es tan importantísimo que todos los bienes y servicios tengan un precio . El dinero pone orden en las transacciones .


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ene 2023)

viendo a las masas enfervorecidas arrastrándose a la caza de un caramelo...

a Pedro Sánchez no le hace falta comprar los votos con el cheque de doscientos euros !!

con tirar caramelos el día antes de las elecciones seguro que consigue mayoría absoluta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ene 2023)

quien se crea algo de las noticias actualmente es que vive en la inopia









Alguien ha creado una réplica digital de Tom Cruise en Unreal Engine 5: el resultado es asombroso


¿Qué ocurre si combinas las capacidades del aprendizaje profundo de los deepfakes con la abrumadora potencia del motor gráfico Unreal Engine 5? Obtienes una...




www.xataka.com


----------

